# Donor BFP - Precious cargo part 6.



## Marielou

New home girls!

I'm going to start doing a list for this thread ... as we are from a mixture of boards (although mostly donor sperm but all are welcome) if you could let me know your EDD and I'll compile a list. 

Don't want to leave anyone out!

If you have a baby, if you could let me know babies birth date 

Marie xx

ps I have only added those that have posted, please feel free to IM/let me know here your details 

Bumps and Babies!​
Babies and Toddlers 

Viviennef ~ DIVF ~ Jamie ~ 10/04/04

Tracey72 ~ DIVF ~ Max ~ 16/11/04

SweetCaroline ~ DIUI ~ Sebastian ~ 02/02/06

Viviennef ~ DIUI ~ Daniel ~ 24/05/06

LiziB - DIVF - Rosa - 03/07/06 

Bumps 

Wolla ~ DIUI ~ EDD 20/10/06 

Kitty ~ DIUI ~ EDD 27/10/06 

Marielou ~DIVF ~ EDD 06/11/06 

Sarahjj ~ DIVF ~ EDD 13/11/06 

Ginger ~ DEIVF ~ EDD 13/11/06 

Going it alone (Sam) ~ DIUI ~ EDD 29/12/06  

Debs30 ~ Natural! ~ EDD ? 

3isacharm - DEFET - EDD ?  

Anne_D ~ DIUI ~ EDD 06/02/07 

Moodycat - DEIVF - EDD 14/02/07 

Tamsin ~ DIVF ~ EDD 02/03/07  

Tonia2 - DIVF - EDD 25/05/07  

Sarahx - DIVF - EDD ?


----------



## Marielou

Veronica - Thank you for checking up on me!  I was looking for your posts the other day (before my phone line went down   ) and I can't believe you're 19 weeks already!!!     Time really does fly!    How are you?  Do you have a 20 week scan booked, and are you going to find out the sex? 

Much love,
Marie xx

ps ... have added a 32 week bump shot to the gallery


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Jamie is at my mum and dads so I thought I'd make the most of the opportunity to get on here.

Hope everyone is doing ok. We've had a very hectic time. Last Thursday morning I noticed that Daniel had some little red spots on his head that didn't fade when I pressed a glass against them but apart from that he looked fine. I took him to the doctors anyway and he said he didn't think it would be anything too serious but he said I should take him to the hospital just to be on the safe side. We arrived there just after 12pm and didn't get to leave until 7pm. They took mucous and blood from him and eventually his results came back clear but the only thing was that his haemoglobin was low. It was 9.5 and it should be around 12. They weren't especially worried and they said they would re check it in a week to see if there was any improvement. We went back today and he got more blood taken so I'm just waiting for a phone call with the results. The doctor was lovely and said she wasn't concerned as he looks really healthy so I'm just hoping that everything is ok.

On a lighter note, went for my night out on Friday as Daniel was just his normal self so I didn't feel too worried about leaving him, well, no more than usual.  Had a great time, drank far too much and loved every minute of it. Came home and made loads of toasted cheese and tea and attempted to watch Corrie which I had taped but I had to watch it again the next day as I couldn't remember any of it!

love Viv xxx


----------



## viviennef

Hi, just a little update, hospital just phoned and everything is fine. His blood is at 12 which is exactly what it should be so they don't need to see him again. I'm so relieved.

love Viv xxx


----------



## wolla

Viv - that's great news about Daniel.  Sounds like you had a fab night out on Friday - ha ha, oh the days of making piles of cheese on toast at mad hours of the morning.  The most excitement I get at 2am is chewing on a rennie while I'm having my 10th pee of the night (and wouldn't have it any other way of course!!)

Marie - will go and have a look at your latest bump piccie in a mo'.  I tried taking one of mine this morning, but it's just too hideous to post - stretch mark central!!

My first lot of bargain shopping arrived yesterday - a lovely little dungaree set and a sleepsuit from La Redoute - awww, they're sooo cute.

Start ante natal classes tonight - DH is dreading it, but at least he's agreed to come with me.

Hope everyone's well
Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Morning, 

I'm going to 'Venture' today for a bump photoshoot, and I'm so excited!  I'm going to do some nude bump shots (I think just topless, not bottomless, noone wants to see my cellulite!  ! ) and some with DH in them as well, plus my sister is going with Hayley for some bump shots, so I get to spend the day with my favourite 3 year old.     

Wolla - Oooh enjoy your antenatal classes, I've got some relaxation ones to go to next month, I can't wait!  I've been very lucky so far re: stretchmarks, but one of my sister's got LOADS during the last week of her pregnancy, so I'm expecting to follow suit   

Viv - How scarey for you   Hayley had menningitis when she was 7 weeks old, and I've never been so worried or scared for her.  I'm glad all is well with Daniel - could it have been a viral infection or heat rash? 
I thought of you on friday night, glad you had a good time!!

Marie xx


----------



## Tonia2

Hi *Marie*  - could you add me to the list? DIVF, EDD 25 /5/07. Thanks. Hope the neighbours' kids have stopped hassling you - how annoying!! The nude photo shoot sounds great - I've seen some gorgeous photos around recently- I'd like to do the same once I get a bump happening! -am lining up a photographer already!

Congrats to *Sarah* on your twinnies! OMG! You must have been so surprised! My first scan is not for another 11 days , not that I'm counting.

Love to all, 
Tonia


----------



## nismat

Hi all, nice to catch up with everyone's new at last - we've had no internet access at home for almost 3 weeks now (and it's still not sorted), so I haven't been able to visit all my favourite sites! At least I'm getting more work done rather than wasting hours on the net, but working from home without internet access is proving very tricky. Hopefully it will all get sorted out soon. 

Wonderful to see you on here Tonia! And congrats to Sarahx too, especially on the twins news!

Catch up with you all properly soon,
Tamsin


----------



## wolla

Tamsin - good to have you back!!  Arghh - nightmare not having internet access - I'd be lost without it.

Marie - wow, a nude photo shoot - how brave.  Bet the photo's look great.

Went to see the midwife yesterday afternoon, and I've got a bit of protein in my urine sample.  She doesn't think it's much to worry about as my blood pressure's fine - she said it's probably just a mild urine infection and has sent the sample off to the lab for testing.
Also went through my birthplan - am booked into the low dependency unit, which sounds lovely - you get your own room with private bathroom, and it has birthing balls, bean bags, aromatherapy, a huge bath, use of the birthing pool.  You go to your own room as soon as you're admitted and can stay there (as long as there are no complications) for up to 48 hrs after baby's born.

Also had our first antenatal class last night.  At one point, we all had to get down onto mats on the floor - 8 heavily pregnant women all laid down no probs - and all you could hear was my DH moaning and groaning like an old man .  
Then when she was talking about the different stages of labour, and told us that in an average first pregnancy the first stage lasts 12-13 hours - DH's reaction to this news was a very loud 'Jeeeesus!!'
Honestly - you'd think it was him having to go through it all  

Sorry - didnt' mean to ramble on for that long.

Wolla
xx


----------



## sarahjj

Wolla - glad the antenatal class went well. We start ours next week. Hope the urine infection is nothing to worry about. Your birthing plan sounds great  

Tonia - congratulations on your BFP   Good luck for your first scan    

Marie - hope you had fun at the photoshoot - very brave!! Bet the pictures are gorgeous!

Viv - glad that all is OK with Daniel   What a worry for you though. 

love to everyone else

I'm doing OK. Bump has definitely had a growth spurt this last week or two and I'm looking very pregnant now! The baby clothes I ordered arrived yesterday - gorgeous!!! Can't wait to see baby in them!!

Sarah
xx


----------



## AnneD

Hi girls  

Sarahjj - Pleased to hear your bump is nice and big.  I was in Dorothy Perkins buying some maternity vest tops in the sale (£1.50 each   ) and the assistant said "oh you do know these are maternity don't you?"   I was most disappointed so won't be wearing that particular outfit again     I haven't bought any baby clothes yet - too scared! But I bet it's really exciting.  Might treat myself after my 20 week scan on Thursday  

Wolla - hope the sample comes back fine, I suppose it's better to be safe thansorry and if your blood pressure's fine everything sounds good. Ooh that low dependency unit sounds great - will you be able to do a tour?  It sounds very swanky having your own bathroom too.  You made me giggle about your antenatal class because I can imagine my DH being exactly the same    Men eh - you'd think they were the ones about to give birth although by the look of my DH's expanding tummy  I wouldn't be surprised as it seems he's the one eating for 2! 

Tamsin - oh hun I'd be completely lost without the internet because I work from home too so don't know how your coping   .  Hope you're back online very soon!

Tonia - Hi and huge   on your   Good luck for your first scan  

Marie - wow a nude photo shoot, what a fab idea and so brave of you too.  Come on give us all the gossip, how did it go?  When are you on the front page of Vanity Fair?    Hope you enjoyed your day with Hayley too.  

Viv - phew thank goodness Daniel is okay, very scary stuff    Your night out sounds fab, I'm pleased you had a good time.

Vic - if you're reading these posts where are you girl?  Come on and join us, you know you want to  

Well just as I was starting to get panicky about our 20 week scan next Thursday, baby decided to let me know they were fine and give me a definite kick on Wednesday night    I had been feeling fluttery sensations but didn't want to say for definite if it was movement but it was such a definite kick that now I know I have been feeling baby and I love it!  Since Wednesday baby performs every night and last night it felt so funny because they couldn't stop wriggling and I could even feel it on my hand but unfortunately DH couldn't feel it so I'm dying for him to feel baby too.  It makes me giggle every time and i don't want to go to sleep in case I miss anything     Feeling a lot happier now about the scan and there's a big group of us from DH's work going out for a chinese banquet that night too so hopefully we'll have more good news to celebrate.

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend.

Love Anne x


----------



## going it alone

Tonia - Congrats on your  .

Anne - I went for ages without feeling proper movement, then the weekend before my 20 week scan I got a kick. Within 2 days the little ones made up for not kicking me before and now they are very active. At my scan last weekend I was told I had wriggly babies, I thought they were being very still.

Marie - How brave going for a topless photoshoot. I'm having to force my self to take bump photos with clothes on, I've still only taken two!

Sarah - Glad that your bump is having a growth spurt.

Wolla - Hope your tests come back fine. Loved the thought of DH in the antenatal class.

Tamsin - great to hear from you. Don't know how I'd cope with internet access. Have you made any civil ceremony arrangements yet?

I had a midwife's appointment on Wednesday. I'm now measuring 36weeks. That means I've grown between 6 and 8 weeks in the last 3. I feel as though I'm growing by the day. Work is tiring. Another 5 weeks of that to go! My blood pressure's up a little too (138/83) and I don't know if I had a bit of a migraine or if it was my BP but I had visual probs follwed by a blinding headache on Thursday night. My midwife has finally won our arguement and I've now officially been asked to leave my practice. So I'm hoping my new one will be a bit nicer to me. I've got another growth scan on Tuesday as wellso it's all go over here.

Love to all

Sam xx

Just got back from a bit of a shopping spree, feeling pooped.

Love Samxx

PS www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk quote PRC62 online for 10% off. Free P&P


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


tonia - huge congrats on your BFP

anne - i cant beleive you are almost 20 weeks already, hope the scan goes well on thursday.

marie - i'd love to do a nude pregnancy photo shoot but dont think im brave enough, hope you enjoyed it, was hayley excited?  bet she had a great time, my EDD is the 22nd of january.

viv - glad jamie is ok and that you had a fab nite out.

sarah - hope the antenatal classes go well

wolla - glad the antenatal class is going well


cant remember who mentioned it but im thinking fo starting aquanatal classes, would you reccomend them?  bought a mat swim suit in asda so will probably do it, we had a fab time on holiday, didnt like being away from home on my birthday or anniversary but it was nice all the same.  went to a family wedding yesterday and loved getting the "glowing" compliments, was quite tiring though after just coming back from holiday on friday nite.

hope you all are well,

xdebsx


----------



## wolla

Deb - yes, I would definitely recommend aquanatal.  Although I've only been to one class so far (going again tomorrow) - it's great fun, and good to meet other pg ladies too.  The one I go to is run by a midwife, and they have a 'coffee club' afterwards - good chance to fire questions at a midwife inbetween appointments, and also to hear answers to questions you never would've thought of.  The exercise helps with any aches & pains you might be having too.

Sam - I can't believe your midwife - what a complete b!tch.  Hopefully you'll get a lovely new one who'll look after you the way you deserve.  Have you spoken to anyone about your visual problems? If it happens again, make sure you ring your midwife/gp!!

Vic - yay!!  Welcome to the 'other side' - 'bout time too.  It's great to see you posting over here, and wow - 13 wks already.  You never stop worrying - but you will learn to enjoy being pregnant - and honestly, it goes so quickly you need to make sure you do enjoy it.  And once you have a bump, and can feel baby moving around you'll stop worrying quite so much.

Anne - isn't it exciting to feel that first 'proper' kick.  It won't be long til DH can feel it too now.  Oooh, I bet you felt like slapping that shop assistant - it's awful when you think you look obviously pregnant but people don't notice.  Some people might say enjoy the peace before your bump becomes public property, but personally I love the attention of people admiring my bump, and touching it.  It won't be long until everyone's admiring your expanding tum, and telling you you're 'blooming'.

Marie - are you going to share your playboy photo's with us?   Hope you enjoyed the shoot.

Have been having really bad pains the last couple of nights - right at the bottom of my abdomen - feels a bit like trapped wind, but not really sure what it is.  It's not contractions, and it's not the baby kicking or anything - am hardly getting any sleep at all because of it though.  Am wondering if it could be a bladder infection (is that where your bladder is?? ) - has anyone had anything similar?  Am going to mention it to the midwife after aquanatal tomorrow too.

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend.
Wolla
x


----------



## viviennef

Hi, just a quick message while Daniel's bottle is heating.

Wolla, at about your stage of pregnancy I had really a really sharp pain where you are describing although mine was more to the right side. It lasted a few days and eventually I was so worried I went to hospital and they said it was round ligament pain which is really common. It's just that everything is stretched to the limit but it's not dangerous and won't cause the baby any harm. Mention it to your midwife but I'm sure you'll be fine.

Marie, we want to see these pics! We got some taken of Daniel, it's a freebie offer where they take the baby's pic at 4, 8 and 12 months. We went to view them on Saturday and he was so cute! We should get them in about 10 days so hopefully will be able to get DP to scan them and get one added to his ticker.

Vic, at last! Good news on your scan and don't worry about the heart beat. I think anything between 140 and 190 is considered normal and it varies a lot.

Hi to everyone else, better go, I've got a hungry baby waiting.

love Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

The photo session was fab, and I really really enjoyed it!  I'll show you the photos when I get them .. we did lots of different ones, me on my own, with DH, etc so I hope I don't spend too much money! 

I've been away this weekend, it's Morgan's (my niece) first birthday today!!  I can't believe how quickly this year has gone, and she had a big birthday party on saturday.  I've added pics to the gallery, I may be biased, but I'm sure Morgan is cute enough to model!    I just wishmy hair was as naturally blonde as hers *sigh*.  

Wolla - I've had simillar pains, I keep menaing to mention it to my midwife.  I wondered if it was the baby entering my pelvis, or round ligament pain.  I too love it when people ask how far gone I am (or now they say 'how long have you got left') or touch my belly, everyone else seems to hate it so I'm glad I've found someone else like me   

Debs - I love aquanatal, and as I am suffering badly with backpain, its a godsend!  

Anne - Awww, those first kicks are lovely!     

Viv - Can't wait to see your new photos of Daniel  

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie - wow, can't believe Morgan is 1 already.  Hope you had a lovely weekend away.

Marie & Viv - thanks for reassuring me about the pain.  It's stopped now, and I'm actually managing to get some sleep.  Can feel the baby right up under my ribs on the right hand side, but it's not too uncomfortable yet.  Have had a few other 'twinges' and have wondered too if it's baby moving down into my pelvis (is that 'engaging'?)

Wolla
x


----------



## going it alone

Hi all
Sorry I've not posted for a few days, it's been a bit eventful!

Deb - I love aquanatal. I went a couple of times during the holidays and am going to start again when I finish work, as it's in the day time. I bought my mat swimsuit from Asda too, was yours black and really cheap - about a fiver?

My round ligament pains were worse at the beginning as I didn't stretch very quickly but it didn't stop me growing.

Marie - can't wait to see the photos.

Vic - It's great to see you on the other side! We're quite a small but intimate group, it's lovely. And yes my midwife has been an absolute ******. Insert anything in there and it'll be suitable. My new one in the new practice is lovely as my friend is there. I just hope the doctors and nurses are as nice as my last practice was superb and I wouldn't be where I am now without their help and support.

Viv - can't wait to see the pics of Daniel.

Wolla - Not long now!!!

As for me I spent a happy five hours in hospital on Sunday night as the headaches, swollen ankles and dodgy vision was not clearing and beginning to worry me. The good news is that I had a VERY thorough MOT and it's not blood pressure or anything else sinister. They think it was a couple of migraines so sent me home. Though sitting in delivery suite for five hours was not my idea of a relaxinf Sunday evening at least I didn't hear any screaming.

Then on Tuesday I had another growth scan. Four weeks ago my little bloaters were average or slightly above average for all of their measurements. This week their abdominal circumference and head circumference was near the line and femur length was above the line that indicate the top 5% for their age!!!! and those are measurements for singletons. I knew that I was growing bigger by the day and I know why now. I need to see my consultant before finding out what that means in real terms - i.e. early delivery, c-section etc. I feel like the side of a house and I've still got 5 weeks left at work.Which, considering that I grew 6-8 weeks worth of growing in the last three, it's a worry. I'm shattered as it is. We drove 30 miles this morning to take the kids at school to see a circus, just got back before lunch and then had a garden party in the afternoon with the Lord Mayor and parents invited. Then I had to go shopping, then I had my friend's 3 year old's birthday to go to. I need an early night!

Sorry for the me post - I'm off for a lie down now!

Love and hugs to everyone

Sam xx


----------



## wolla

Sam -  Glad to hear babies are growing well - can imagine it's not too comfortable carrying them though.  Is there any chance of you leaving work early?  Sounds like your Sunday was as eventful as my 'yesterday'. 

On Tuesday night I didn't feel quite right, so put myself to bed early, and had a terrible night's sleep.  Yesterday lunchtime my vision went really weird - I could only see things that were right in front of my eyes, and they were really blurry.  I felt dizzy and sick too - so I phoned the advice line at the hospital and they told me to go straight in.
Had to wait for nearly 2 hours to be seen - during which time, my left hand and left side of my tongue went completely numb  .  
When they finally found a room for me, they did give me a very thorough check - thankfully my BP & pee were both fine - and they rigged me up to the foetal heart monitor thingy for 30 minutes and made me drink a huge jug of water. 
Turns out baby is absolutely fine, but his mummy had a migraine (never had one before!!), and my iron count is a bit low.  So I'm under dr's orders to sleep and eat spinach - although probably not at the same time.  they also told me I should seriously consider giving up work straight away - but as I finish tomorrow anyway, I've come in today.

So - after a very stressful afternoon spent in the hospital, all I wanted last night was a cuddle from DH - so what did he do?  He went straight to the pub from work and didn't bother coming home until after 9pm - with no apology or explanation.  .  As you can imagine, I wasn't too pleased and spent most of last night and this morning crying - and am now even more stressed than I was yesterday.    As a stroke of luck though, his mum phoned at about 8 last night to ask how I was - so I told her all about my trip to the hospital, and when she asked if DH was there looking after me I said 'no - he's gone to the pub!!'.  She phoned him back later last night and gave him a right earbashing - good ol' MIL.

Oh dear - that's a very long 'me' post - I'm sorry.

Hope everyone else is ok
Love
Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

HI!
Back from a lovely week in Pembrooke, weather was fab! To see the pics go to Rosa's website (address in signature below).

Sam - I know you have your parents and lots of lovely friends around but if you do ever need help/company etc. I'm more than happy to help. Can't believe your ******* midwife BTW.

Wolla - sorry to hear about the migraine. If you have had one now watch out for a post-partum migraine and get it treated quickly.

Marie - can't believe you and Wolla are so close now! Getting v.excited for you both!

Vic - fab to see you here!

Viv - pleased Daniel is OK, I got really worried reading the posts.

Went to a LaLeche league meeting yesterday, it was fab and not the sort of 'breastfeeding Mafia' I was expecting. Lots of talking about how to deal with negative people etc. A midwife was there, as well as 2 League counsellors and I was shocked to learn that m/w only get one to two days training on b/f, no wonder they don't know what they are doing! So I will be going again next month and I'd encourage any of you to find out about your local group (the girls in my area reckon they are better than the NCT for b/f issues)  There was also a  lot of talk on the benefits of b/fing twins. 

Love & hugs to all, baby kisses from Rosa!
Lizi.xxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


sam - yes its the same one, hope you get to see your cons soon to find out about an early delivery.

lizi - had a wee peek at your photos, rosa is just gorgeous.

wolla - hope you are feeling better now.

marie - have you got your pics yet?

vic - welcome to "the other side", its so lovely to see you over here.

anne - hope you are well.


this might sound like a really stupid question but does everyones baby lie in the same position?  i had my m/wife appt today and she put her doppler on my left side (i thought from loads of movement there that the feet were on the left and the right side was the arms, dont know why) so it looks like im being punched loads and kicked sometimes if this is the case, but i always thought that the kicks were first and then the punches came along later on but maybe not.


hope you all are well,


xdebsx


----------



## wolla

Deb - I think at your stage, baby will still be moving around and changing position quite a lot.

Lizi - photo's are gorgeous

wolla
x


----------



## AnneD

Lizi - oh your photos are fab hun, I especially like the photo in the car - Rosa looks so cute and smiley    Glad you had a lovely holiday.  We're supposed to be going away for a few days this week (still haven't actually booked anything   ) and can't decide whether to go up to Scotland or down to Cornwall.  The breastfeeding meeting sounds good - I know it sounds ridiculous but I'm more worried about breastfeeding than I am the birth, I think it's because there's so much pressure to get it right.

Deb - i know I'm not as far on as you hun but baby seems to wriggle about all over the place at the moment and feels like they are doing somersaults so they must move round a hell of a lot.

Wolla - blimey no wonder you were worried feeling like that hun    I used to get a lot of headaches so I'll have to watch out for migraine symptoms.  If you need to have lots of iron, watercress is jam packed with it.  Grr to DHbut good on your MIL ihope she made him see sense and that he spoils you to make up for not being there when you needed him.  

Sam - oh hun hate to hear that you've had a rough time too - those migraines sound dreadful! Five weeks left at work too, blimey you'll be counting the hours never mind the days    Hope you manage to get some much needed rest 

Marie - dying to see those pics hun!  

Me - we had our 20 week scan yesterday and hurrah baby is doing great and it felt like the scan was really thorough.  DH thinks the baby is a nuts as me because he/she was kicking herself/himself in the cheek    At one point baby looked straight to camera and had mouth wide open as if they were shouting to get out - it was very strange    I mentioned that I was feeling a lot of movement and had been for aweek and one of the midwives said oh no that would just be flutterings so I'm steeling myself for a right good kicking   
I have to go back for another scan at 36 weeks because the placenta isn't completely clear of the birth canal so they need to check thatit has cleared in case I need a c-section.  They aren't unduly worried though because there is a space just not enough but they do expect it to clear.  I like the thought of having another scan though just to make doubly sure. If it doesn't clear it would mean going to a different hospital another 30 miles away because there are no consultants at this one.  Fingers crossed everything will be fine but the most importnt thing is the baby is fine and it won't effect the development one bit  

We went for a chinese banquet last night with DH's work mates and most of my family (they work with DH too   It was a nice night but it seeing certain people so drunk (and not nice with it!) makes me grateful I'm not drinking.  We didn't get home till 1.30am so I'm really tired today but at least 'I' don't have a hangover   Smug?  Me?  Never?  

Anne x


----------



## Marielou

Morning, 

One of the girls on the trimester threads who had the same EDD as me had her baby yesterday  and its REALLY shaken DH up!  All through the pregnancy, I've been saying to him 'I can't believe theres a baby in me' and he thinks I'm crackers   but yesterday, he was stroking my bump and saying to me 'OMG, a baby is going to come out of you' - he FINALLY gets it!  He's also started worrying about how we will cope with a baby .. it may sound silly, but I'm more worried about the birth, not looking after the baby, as I've always been surrounded by babies since I was a child, so its second nature to me.  Mind you, its still going to be mind blowing that we get to keep this baby!   
Baby loves playing games with us ... s/he will stick a foot or bum out to be rubbed, s/he REALLY enjoys that, and will also kick or punch back when we prod.  His/her arms are near my right hip these past few days, and s/he keeps punching my hip, which is very sore and uncomfortable, but always always makes me smile.  Amazing that I'm in love with babies personaluty before s/he's even born! 

Anne - I can't believe you're over 20 weeks!    Your scan sounds amazing, I take it you didnt find out the sex?  Its great when the kicks get bigger, it just happens so gradually you hardly even notice it!  I remember Lizi laughing at me when I was about 20 weeks, and I said baby was doing some strong kicking, and she said 'Just you wait' - I know what she means now   - theres nothing more lovely than feeling baby move, is there?  

Deb - I agree, I think baby will still be moving around lots at your stage, getting itself into lots of amazing positions   

Wolla - Wow, 36 weeks!  You're SO close!  DH keeps telling me I coud have baby anyday, I don't think he realises that it'll probably be some weeks yet!  Grrr to DH, but I like your style of telling his mum, I'd have done the exact same thing   

Lizi - Rosa is gorgeous  - she looks so smiley! And all that hair ... gorgeous!  
I'm thinking of joining the la leche league, have you joined the NCT?  I'm still unsure, I'm not quite sure what you get for your money?

Sam - Poor you (and Wolla) with the headaches, I suffer with migraines so can sympathise   - sounds like your twins are doing amazing, and both good weights too!  Did they tell you their estimated weight right now?  My baby was 2lb 8oz at 28 weeks.  

Marie xx


----------



## sarahjj

Hi everyone

Marie - sounds like you have a very active little baby there. I know what you mean about loving their personality even before they are born. I feel just the same - even when I'm getting kicked in the ribs   

Anne - hope you have a lovely few days away this week wherever you decide to go   Great news on your 20 week scan.

Deb - hope you are doing OK. My baby still seems to change position a lot too  

Lizi - glad you had a good holiday. Will go and check out your pics of Rosa now  

Sam - hope you are feeling OK now after your trip to hosiptal last week. Hope you are not too uncomfortable with your two little ones   Take care  

Wolla - hope you are feeling Ok now  Great that you have finished work now and can concentrate on baby   

Vic - great to see you over here   Hope you are feeling OK  

love to all I have missed - have to shoot off and look after poorly DH now  

Sarah
xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


sarah - hope your d.h gets better soon.

anne - glad your scan went well, dont you think that after you reach 12 weeks it seems to go in really quickly.

marie - i saw that moomin had her baby, its quite scary, try not to worry too much about the birth.

lizi - your pics are fab.


well we ordered our pram yesterday, we got the mutsy urban rider in red, so quite excited about that, we got it from the glasgow pram centre, we just need to get everything else now.
thanks to everyone who answered my question about movements, i had no idea that the baby moved so much.

hope you all are well,


xdebsx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all 

Deb - just to add to everyone else's comments. Even with less room than most mine still change positions that quickly that during my 4D scan they started off head to bum and ended up both being head down. To me they didn't really seem to be moving so that was without the strong kicks that I can get and in the space of 25 minutes. During last week's scan I had one was transverse and the other breech but she aid not to be concerned at this stage as they still have lots of room. It's a shame that it doesn't feel like it. I agree that time just seems to be flying by. Does it go that fast when you get towards the end or is it as slow as a long 2ww?

Marie - Moomin having her baby must be like a reality check for you. Do you have your bags packed? I have, for the simple reason that I'm neurotic. I think that if I pack my bags then I won't need tham yet and that's it's tempting fate if it I leave it too late. I'm that anal that I even have a bag of ham rolls ready made in the freezer and a bag of food in the cupboard all ready to take to the hospital. That's because my friend's not so DH complained that much during the birth of her first that he'd not had anything to eat that when she went into labour with her second he wouldn't leave the house before he'd made some sandwiches. She got to the hospital that late that she couldn't have pain relief and it was that quick that he didn't have time to eat his bl**dy sandwiches anyway - much to her joy!

Sarah - Hope DH is feeling better.

Anne - part of staying sober is being able to be smug the next day. Let's face it, spending the night with drunk people needs to have it's advantages. Was the meal nice? Hope you got a good night's sleep last night. My nurse told me that my first flutterings could not be baby as they were too high up yet when I had my scan they showed the feet to be in exactly the spot when the flutterings were. They do get stronger, and I'm only at 26 weeks so I'm dreading them getting even stronger. I went to a football game and I'm sure my two kicked as much as the 22 men on the pitch. They even rested during half time. I think they must have liked the noise.

Wolla - Did the earbashing do DH any good. I hope so!!! How are you now after your migraine? Spooky that it happened to us both! I'm trying to stay at work as long as poss as it means that I'll be able to stay off for longer at the other side. One of the disadvantages of being a single parent I'm afraid, only me to pay the mortgage and bills. I'd still rather be a single parent than just single! How did leaving work go?

Lizi - The photos are gorgeous. I love the one in the car as well. She has soooo much hair and seems very happy. Has it become real yet?

Have just added some photos in my general album. The first bump one that I've dared to share. Don't know why some are in black and white. Technology!!!!!

Love and hugs 
Sam xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


sam - your pics are fab, love the laundry pic.



have any of you thought about stem cell preservation, d.h thinks this is a fab idea and is seriously considering it, it is expensive but he thinks its worth it, i think we'll have to look into it some more, he's been looking at my pregnancy mags and this is where he had gotten the idea from.


hope you are all well


xdebsx


----------



## Marielou

Hiya, 

I've got my sister and baby Morgan coming up to stay until wednesday this morning ... her boyfriend has gone away for a fortnight with his family, they live together so she's feeling very lonely and upset right now, so we'll be company for each other!  Morgan is going to sleep in Littlebit's room, its going to feel very strange having a baby in that room (while still having a baby in my belly to cuddle!) 

We've ordered new windows last week, they're being fitted on the 18th October, I'll be 37+2 weeks, so fingers crossed Littlebit stays put! 

Debs - I am pretty sure that Lizi looked into stem cell preservation?  We havent looked into it so won't be doing it, failing that, I know Vickyr from the 3rd tri also looked into it, I'm sure she wouldnt mind if you IM'd her? 

Sam - Love the photos, so lovely to put a face to a name!  Thats a gorgeous (but magnificant!) bump you've got there! 
I packed my bag at 30 weeks, after that 'waters breaking' scare, as I realised I was SO not ready!  I am now, but havent got any food or nibbles yet, aside from some cartons of ribena!    Need to get some coke for DH and Mum, and some energy bars etc ... then think about making some sandwiches! 
I bet the last few weeks of pregnancy really drag, like a long 2ww, but at least you know for sure something nice will come out of this 2ww    

Sarah - My baby is very obliging, and has yet to kick mu ribs, I can feel a little bum up just under them, but the feet are down near his/her head!  I can feel the kness just above my tummy   

Hope you're all having a fab weekend! We're getting a storm here  

Marie xx


----------



## Fifebloke

Hi Emma

Click on the "gallery" button along the top to get to pictures.

Best wishes

David


----------



## AnneD

Hi,

Just a quick one from me to let you lovely girls know that I'm off tomorrow with DH for five days.  We were going to head either up to Scotland or down to Cornwall but the weather forecast is so dire that I took a mad turn and booked 4 nights in Barcelona.  Dh was a tad surprised to say the least but what the hell, we might as well make the most of our time before baby arrives.  Haven't even got a guide book (yet!) which is most unlike me    

Take care of all those bumps and babies and hang fire until iget back Wolla and Marie.

Loads of love, and excited and still packing,

Anne xxx


----------



## viviennef

Hi, I'm still having a problem seeing people's pictures. There used to be a bit under everyones profile on the left hand side of the posts, I'm sure it said gallery but they all seem to have disappeared. If I click on gallery at the top that just comes up with other peoples pics. Am I being thick? If so, blame lack of sleep!! Help!

love Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Viv - you're right, it has dissappeared! (It's easy to see Rosa's pics just click on the address in my sig.)

Stem cell storage - I did look into this in some detail but came to the conclusion I'd be better off at the moment investing the money in producing a sibling, however despite my feeling that science still has some way to go in the 'cures' the comapanies proclaim plus I would have done it if my finances hadn't been quite so limited.

hope that helps
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

Anne - hope you're having a lovely time in Barcelona.  I promise I'll keep my legs crossed til you get back.

Sam - sarnies in the freezer - what a great idea.  I've had my bag packed for a couple of weeks - and have put some cereal bars and bottles of flavoured water in, but was wondering whether to take more food.  DH spent last night making up meals for the freezer to make life easier for the first week or so after baby arrives - will have to get him to make lots of sarnies now (can you freeze cooked ham?? ?).  I'm feeling fine now thanks - are you?  It was odd that it happened to us both.

Marie - hope you're having a lovely time with your sister and Morgan.  Hope Littlebit stays put until after you've had your windows done.  We're waiting for some electrical work to be done in our bedroom, and are going to have to wait a couple of weeks - so REALLY hoping our little one doesn't put in an early appearance - especially as after the elec's are done, we've got to get the walls skimmed and then paint, get carpets laid and new doors on.

Leaving work was sad - I'm finding it really strange that I don't have to go back until this time next year - and that I won't see my work colleagues every day.  OF course, I know that once baby arrives I won't have a second to think about all that .

Someone asked if time slows down again towards the end....well it certainly hasn't for me.  Don't know if it's because I feel we've still got so much to do, but time seems to be speeding up.  Am also starting to feel a bit sad that soon I won't be pregnant anymore (even though I can't wait to meet baby) - has anyone else felt like that?  People keep asking me if I'm sick of being pregnant now, and can't wait to get it over and done with, but the truth is that I love being pregnant - I suppose having a very easy time of it has helped.

DH did apologise for his behaviour last week - and he's done lots of housework etc since, so I think he's trying to make it up to me.  He's moved into the spare room though, cos he can't cope with my snoring and tossing and turning, and the endless supply of pillows I need in the bed to get any sleep at all .  We're both sleeping much better now.

Hi to everyone else
Wolla
x


----------



## sarahjj

Wolla - glad you are sleeping better now. My DH gets fed up with me being so restless at night too, but as the spare room just has the cot in now he hasn't got the option of that so just has to put up with me  
I know what you mean about loving being pregnant - I feel the same, but still can't wait to meet baby! Not long to go for you now  Hope baby holds on until the work on your house is finished.

Lizi - Rosa'a photos are gorgeous - what a beautiful girl!!

Viv - hope you and your boys are OK  

Anne - hope you are having a fab time in Barcelona!

Marie - hope you are having a good time with your sister and Morgan. Hope Littlebit hangs on untilyour windows are finished  

Debs - hope you are doing OK  

Sam - hope you have been feeling Ok this week. Love the bump photo  

Vic - hope you and bump are doing OK  

I had my latest midwife appointment this morning and all seems OK - baby is growing nicely and positioned OK! We also had our first antenatal class last night - a bit scary - especially for DH - who I think has finally realised there is actually going to be a baby after all this now!! I've been putting off thinking about labour up to now, so the class at least made me start thinking about that!

love Sarah
xx


----------



## alex28

Wolla - just wanted to wish you heaps of luck just in case your littlie arrives early.  I have known you know since you first appeared on CRM site and its been a joy to follow your story and even though DH and I are going an alterntive route to our family i just wanted to say im so pleased for you and like to think its it was my magic clomid that did the trick - just was not magic enough for me!!!!!

I hope the birth goes well and will watch out for your news with great excitement.

I went to mat unit today as friend gave birth to her 2nd boy a month early so you never know......... xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

I had a lovely time with my sister and Morgan, I was actually very sad to see them go, and cried for ages about it.    I loved going into Morgan in the morning, saying hello and giving her the first kiss of the day (I'm so soppy) - theres just something so lovely about seeing their first smile of the day and that first cuddle. 

Mind you, I'm sure thats helped by her being a good sleeper!   

Wolla - I can SO relate to your feelings about the pregnancy ... I've been feeling sad for a while now about my pregnancy ending, and although I am SO looking forward to meeting my baby, its also strange to think I won't have this little kicker inside me anymore ... pregnancy has made me so happy and I've enjoyed it so much, I'm going to miss it.  Plus, I don't know if we can afford any more treatment, or even if it would work, so I'm kind of struggling with that, but trying to put thoughts like that out of my mind, as its not really productive    
Hope you can get things finished in time!  I've been shopping for blinds and curtains today, it seems so important that it gets done. 

Alex  - So lovely to see you posting!  How are things going with you? 

Sarah - Enjoy your antenatal, mine starts next week, and I can't wait!  

I had my 34 week checkup today, all is well, baby head down, laying in the correct position.    Head still free though (I think s/he keeps trying to engage though, judging by the pressure and twinges I'm getting!) - and I have an appt in 2 weeks time, to write my birth plan. 

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - Rosa has kept me so busy I've not had time to miss being PG!  Nieces and nephews are special, and it's great to see then first in the morning, but if you think that is fab you wont believe how good it is with your own baby!

Rosa was weighed yesterday, 13lbs2oz, only half a pound heavier than her biggest cousins birthweight!  I was shocked that I was the only mother at the clinic who was breast-feeding (you have to write it down in the book) The health-visitor was also surprised I was using 'real' nappies, she said most 'couldn't afford it', has she not read the reports??  

Gosh, it's soooo exciting that so many of you are getting close to your EDD's, which reminds me that I haven't done a birthstory yet......

love to all, bumps and babes included!
Lizi.x


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


marie - glad you had a fab time with morgan and your sister, like lizi said wait till littlebit comes and see how amazing it is when you see them for the 1st time in the day for that lovely kiss and cuddle.

lizi - ed (my d.h) is the one who is looking into the stem cell storage, i do think its a good idea but im still undecided about it, will need to look into it a bit more.

alex - lovely to see you back, hope things are going well with the adoption.

anne - hope you have a fab time in barcelona.


i had to go to the docs yesterday cos i was being sick a lot and had a sore tummy, turns out i have a UTI so have antibiotics to take and have to rest for a while, does anyone know if im due on jan 22nd what my date of confinement is, the m/wife forgot to put it on my MAT B1 form that i need for work, was gonna as in the "ask a midwife" thread but it seems so trivial compared to the other questions, any help would be grately appreciated.


hope you all are well


xdebsx


----------



## MoodyCat

Hi ladies

We had our anomaly scan on Tuesday (we were exactly 20 weeks) and I'm delighted to say that all went as well as possible.  No problems that she could see and growth totally normal.  Next scan is on 14th November at 27 weeks.  Hope we make it this time as last time we got to 24 weeks when we lost our little girl, Charlotte.

The other bit of good news is that we are having a little boy.  Thoroughly delighted!

love Moody Cat
x


----------



## alex28

hi ladies - thanks for the good wishes - adoption is going fine, we are off to a special day whereby all the sw from our consortium (7 different local authorities) will be there with info about the children they are looking to have placed.  Bit like the ideal home show our SW said!!!!!  scary!!!!! i want a Laura Ashley one please!!!


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Alex, lovely to hear from you. Keep us updated on your progress.

Deb, I'm sure your date of confinement is just your due date. If not that it would probably be the Monday of the week you are due to give birth.

Moodycat, great news on your scan and congratulations on having a little boy. Have you thought of any names?

Marie, sorry you are missing your sister and neice but as Lizi says, wait till you see your own baby first thing in the morning. No matter how bad a night I have with Daniel, when he gives me that big goofy smile in the morning he just melts my heart!

Wolla, can't believe how near you are till your buba makes his or her appearance. Re taking food to the hospital, take plenty of chocolate, lucozade and sandwiches with you as there is never enough food there.

Sarah, glad all went well with the midwife.

Things are fine here apart from Daniel is still not a great sleeper but he makes up for it by being the most adorable baby. We had to get our house rewired so we've got loads of decorating to do which is a bit of a nightmare. 

love Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Morning, 

I've had my changing table and rattan baskets delivered, so I'm almost ready now! We have all the main things for the baby, only got a few bits and bobs left now ... on wednesday we're finishing the nursery, and on thursday, Mark is putting up the cot, changing table and chest of drawers, I can't wait! 

I SO can't wait to see my own baby first thing in the morning ... thats why I enjoy seeing Hayley and Morgan first ... its such a fab feeling, and I know its going to be 100% better with my own baby! 

Viv - Did the rewiring take long?  I only ask as next door have builders in, doing the rewiring, and I'm wondering how long they will be! (mind you, they also have to put central heating in!!)

Alex - Have a fab time the  special day (sort of like the ideal baby show?! ) - it can't be long for you now!  My friend has just been matched with a baby ... she posts on here, barberella,  hopefully it will be you next!   

Debs - Pretty sure your date of confinement is your EDD  

Moody cat - Many congrats on your scan!    I imagine the next few weeks will be so hard for you, with the memory of losing Charlotte  

Lizi - Sounds like Rosa is doing well!   Can I ask you a ? about arnica?  Did you taker it before the birth, or just after? 

Marie xx

ps ... Wolla ..... just noticed you are term - 37 weeks!     - think we should do a sweepstake, girls?

I think Baby boy, born 27th October, 8lb 2oz.


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Marie, the rewiring took about 3 days all in but there was only one guy doing the job. Can't believe how near you are to meeting your little baby as well!

I think Wolla will have a girl, born Oct 25th weighing 6lbs 14oz.

love Viv xxx


----------



## wolla

OMG - I can't believe you're guessing the birth date etc of MY baby - that seems very surreal. 

So..do we think me, Sarah & Marie will stay in that order?  It'll be like a race to the finishing line - see who gets there first   Have been thinking about Kitty too - she's due a week after me, but hasn't posted in months - hope everything's ok.

For the last 5 months, my niece has been looking forward to October, because that's when Auntie Wolla's baby's going to 'pop out' - of course, we forgot to mention that it'll (probably) be the end of October - so if she finds out on Sunday that it's October, she'll be wondering where her new cousin is.

Alex - aww, thanks hun.  Don't worry, I haven't forgotten that it was your magic clomid that did the trick for us.  ENjoy your 'ideal baby show' - I really hope it won't be too much longer for you now.

MArie - glad the m/w appt went well - I've been feeling lots of pressure and shooting pains in my pelvis too, and assume it's the baby working it's way down there.  Was meant to have a m/w appt yesterday, and was looking forward to finding out if baby's head was engaged, but it was cancelled, and am now not seeing her until next Thurs.  How exciting that you're putting your nursery furniture together.  Ours is still all in boxes until we get new carpets down.  

Reassuring that I'm not the only one feeling sad about coming to the end of my pg - although like Lizi says, once our babies arrive we won't have a minute to think about it.  

Deb - I'm sure the date the m/w put on my Matb form was my EDD.

Viv - have fun decorating - have you got to do the whole house then?

We graduated from antenatal classes last night, so we're now fully qualified to give birth.  I did think DH might faint at one point, when someone started talking about barbecued placenta .

Wolla
x


----------



## wolla

ps
viv - 6lb 14oz - isn't that 7lb?


----------



## going it alone

Hi all

Wolla. I can't believe that you're so close. It only seems like yesterday when we were saying the same about Lizi and Rosa. And now look at her. I think you'll have a 7lb 8oz baby on 21st October. Sorry to get all teachery on you, there are 16oz in a lb and 14lb in a stone, so no, 6lb 14oz not 7lb, it's 2 oz short. As for freezing sarnies, my mum does a week's load of pack up for my dad at a time, freezes it and then takes out what is needed every night ready for the next day. She hates doing them so gets them out of the way all in one go. Cooked ham is fine, so is cheese or egg mayo, he even has sardines frozen.

Marie - Sorry to hear that you're missing your sis and neice so much. I remember staying round a friend's once when we'd been out on a night out. She had a young baby and a five year old. Despite a raging hangover I loved being jumped on by the little boy to wake me up! Sadist I know. I felt so jealous of her then, despite the fact that her not so DH had left her when she was eight months pg.

I think that being pregnant means so much to us that we relish it even more than most. A friend of mine said that she felt lonely in the bath after she'd had her babies as she was so used to sitting looking at her tummy as she poured warm water over it.

Sarah - Glad your first antenatal class went well. I have one at the hospital on Monday night and that's a special twin one, a one off. I'm a little worried as my new midwife seems to think that's all I'll need. I think I might talk to her about it. How many antenatal classes did everyone else go to?

Debs - Hope you're feeling better and that the antibiotics are kicking in.

I came home from work early today. My back is getting worse, even with a back brace on. So I bought a TENS machine on the way home. It just felt weird. Will give it another go tonight. Must go now as this chair isn't the most comfy

Love to all I've missed

Sam xx


----------



## wolla

getting my pounds and ounzes mixed up 

Sorry Viv  

WOlla


----------



## viviennef

Apology accepted Wolla 

love Viv xxx


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if we could join your thread.  We have a beautiful little boy born on the 26th July 05  using donor sperm ( DI first go).  My partner has just had her second round of IVF and is 8 weeks pregnant on Monday.  She also used the same donor sperm ( anonomous as its a sibling pregnancy and i conceived before the April law change).

We have had treatment at the Oxford Fertility Unit at the John Radcliffe hospital.

My partner is adopting our son and all has been aproved so have the final hearing on the 24th October.

Hope its ok to sneak onto your thread

Charlie, Lee, Louis and the iccle pickle

xxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


louismummy - hello and welcome, huge congrats on your d/p being pregnant    and very best of luck on the 24th.

sam - im feeling a lot better today, thanks for asking, love your mums idea about doing all of the sarnies at the same time and freezing them.  and i think that being pregnant does mean so much more to us , i was talking about the same thing with a friend from work who had 2 ICSI cycles to conceive her wee boy, we just seem to appreciate everything so much more.  im signed up for 5 antenatal classes, 1 doesnt seem right, surely you would need more than 1 class to prepare you for dealing with twins.

wolla - in not sure if the order of you, sarah and marie will stay that way, i think it'll be you, marie and sarah, and i think your baby will be a girl born on the 23rd of oct and she'll be 7lb 6oz.

marie - bet you are excited about finishing the nursery, i know i would be, we are still trying to decide on a cot, cant make up my mind, have seen 2, 1 in mothercare (the shrewesbury) and 1 in m&p (the riverside), think we are gonna go with the M&P one, gonna see it tomorrow to make up our mind for sure, cant wait to go to the M&P store, want to see the room decor that we like too (winnie the pooh) im so indecisive, i changed my mind 7 times before i ordered the chassis because i wasnt sure wether to get a black one or a silver one.

viv - hope the re-wiring and decorating doesnt take long or cause too much disruption.

moodycat - glad the scan went well.


thanks for the info on the date of confinement, gonna send my MAT B1 away on monday, cant beleive its only 10 weeks till i finish work.

hope you all are well

big   to everyone.

xdebsx


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

I've been out baby shopping again today, got some little newborn bibs, they are SOOO teeny, and nappies ... I actually cried looking at the huggies newborn nappies, they are SO small (I'm using cloth nappies - tots bots bamboozles, but my hospital won't let you use cloth in there so we're using one pack of huggies!   ) - I patted my bump and said 'These are for that bum you keep sticking out'    

Been to see SIL today, who thinks she is the knower of all things pregnancy   (her children are 21 and 19!) - who told me I don't need a changing table, that I'm too young to have a baby (ummm she was the same age as me when she had her first   ) and that Mark is too old.      I had to sit there biting my lip, wanting to tell her to SHUT UP    

Debs - Word of warning before you go to M&P to look at the Winnie the Pooh range ... you WILL fall in love with it, and its VERY expensive (more expensive than their other ranges ... a tenner for 2 bibs!   - if I hadnt already bought everything in Millie and Boris, I'd be having it.  Its just lush.  I'm going to get the eeyore teddy, as its gorgeous, and I can't resist!  I hope your credit card is ready for a hammering   

Charlie, and Lee - Hello and welcome!  - many congrats on your pregnancy, and Louis is just scrummy!  Best of luck with the adoption ... if you let me know your due date, I'll add you to the list on page 1  

Sam - I hadnt thought about being lonely in the bath ... I used to read while taking a bath, but now I spend my time with my hands on my bump, feeling like heels and knees, and watching my belly go here and there, and sploshing water on it.      I'll have to take to having baths with the baby!   

Wolla - I was thinking about Kitty the other week as well, Tracey and  I were discussing her and hoped she is ok    She hasnt even logged in since June (I think) so I hope she and baby are well.  
My antenatal classes start on thursday, in this area, you go for the last 4 weeks of your pregnancy (which seems strange to me, as you can go into labour from about 37 weeks) and I am so excited!  Were yours helpful?  Apparently mine focus a lot on relaxation in childbirth etc, which I'm looking forward to. 

Tracey - Hello!  

Tamsin, Anne, Moody, Vic (where are you missus?!!)  where are you?!!

Marie xx


----------



## sarahjj

Hi everyone. Hope you are all having a good weekend. I've spent most of it so far sleeping!

Ooh sweepstake time - how exciting!!! 
Wolla - I'll go for a girl born Oct 25th 7lb 9oz  

Marie - sounds like you are all prepared now for baby's arrival. Your nursery sounds lovely. The newborn stuff is so tiny and gorgeous isn't it!     to SIL  

Yes - hope Kitty is oK  

Debs - good luck with  getting the cot. Its lovely to be buying baby stuff isn't it!  

Charlie, Lee & Louis - congratulations & welcome! 

Sam - hope your back is not too bad   Good luck for your antenatal class on Monday. We have three classes to go to in total.

Alex - glad to hear the adoption process is progressing. All the very best with it   

Viv - love to Jamie & Daniel  

Lizi - hugs to Rosa  

Moodycat - congratulations on your scan  

love Sarah
xx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all

Hello and welcome to Charlie, Lee and Louis. Great news on your DP's BFP and the upcoming adoption.

Deb - Glad you're feeling better. I'm def pushing for normal antenatal classes as well as my twins one. Don't have a midwife appt til 24th Oct but will ask her then. 

Marie - Hope the antenatal classes go well. I daren't get in the bath as I'm scared I'll get stuck. My biggest job of the day at the moment seems to be getting in and out of a car so the bath is not an option. As for your SIL  . My GP was a little reluctant to refer me because he thought I was too young at 32 to have given up on the tradition route and to go for a donor. It got me angry because he was no older than me yet had a photo of a woman and young child on his desk, I can only assume DW and DS.

I can't wait to get started on the nursery. I stripped the walls in May and the plasterer still hasn't skimmed them! He should be starting next week, or the week after. He has to put a new window in first though. then I need to wait a couple of weeks before I can paint it, attach new skirting boards, have the carpet fitted, order and fit the furniture. I'm quickly running out of time. I wanted to do so much of it myself before I got too big - far too late now as I had to get my dad to fasten my shoes for me today! I felt 3 years old all over again.
TENS machine seems to be working, can recommend them to anyone. I managed to walk round the shops for a few hours today. I was plugged into my machine, I wore a back brace and support socks to stop my ankles/legs from swelling. So despite feeling ninety I did quite well.

Love and Hugs to all

Sam xx


----------



## AnneD

Hi girls,

I'm back from Barcelona after a fab break with DH and have fallen in love with the place.  Walked for miles too and I'm determined to keep it up to try and keep my fitness level up for the birth (hmm we'll see   )  Back with personals later.

Love to you all, missed ya!

Anne x


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


anne - glad you had a fab time in barcelona, glad to hear you were walking whilst away, think its one of the most gentlest excercises you can do, it'd be great to keep it up if you can, oh, i saw someone with your pram the other day and it looks fab.

marie - we had looked at the winnie the pooh range loads online before going over to have a look, had already decided that was the one we wanted a few weeks ago but wasnt sure on the cot, were going with the M&P riverside, so have passed the info on to ed's parents cos they are the ones paying for it, gonna get it from the glasgow pram centre though cos its £75 cheaper there and we are not too far away from it.

vic - where are you?

sam - glad the tens machine is helping with the back pain, im finding it hard with 1 baby, have no idea what it must be like with 2.

sarah - yes, its lovely buying baby things, still feels a bit strange though, but i keep thinking about how the nursery is gonna look and i get so excited.

wolla - saw the barnaby button range (think thats the one i thought you liked) and it is gorgeous, looks even better than it does in the M&P book.

marie - hope you are having a lovely weekend.


was thinking about going back to work tomorrow but still have a bit of a sore tummy and am still going to the loo every 5 minutes so might leave it for a few days and ed wants me to stay at home untill my antibiotics have finished so think i will, d/h cheered me up though, knowing the label queen that i am he hot me a lovely ralph lauren bag for my hospital bag, its so gorgeous, cant wait to fill it with lots of lovely baby things.


hope you all had a lovely weekend.

xdebsx


----------



## LiziBee

Arnica - during and after.
Sorry that I've no time for more, Rosa is waking!
Lizi.x


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


hope you are all well, had a bit of a scare yesterday cos i didnt feel the baby move till early evening and was panicking (normally feel him/her moving 1st thing in the morning when i get up and normally have about 8 movements in the 1st hr), ed wasnt being much help either cos he kept phoning me at work and making me more scared cos he kept asking had it moved since the last time we'd spoken, but as it turns out everythings fine cos as i said above i felt him/her moving last nite, cant beleive how worried i was.

sorry its a me post,


xdebsx


----------



## AnneD

Debs - phew thank goodness baby is okay and still wriggling around in there.  I must admit I'd panic too because I've got so used to the constant wriggles of baby when I'm sitting still or trying to get to sleep.  Frustratingly Dh still hasn't felt baby.  Everytime he moves his hand away baby gives a hefty kick as if to say 'oi I'm here'    Ooh love it that you saw my pram and that it looked good, it'llbe January when it finally arrives here    Lucky you getting a Ralph Lauren bag from your DH - I'd probably end up with a carrier bag from mine   

Hello and  a big welcome to Charlie, Lee and Louis. Fab news on your DP's BFP and the upcoming adoption.

Sam - aww it paints a very sweet picture your dad fastening your shoes but I bet it's sooo frustrating.  Hope you get all the DIY sorted soon.  We haven't even started ours yet but I'm trying not to stress about it.  Glad your TENS machine is doing the trick.

Marie -   to your stupid SIL!  Hope your antenatal class goes well.

Gradually getting back into the swing of things after our short break but typically I came home to loads of deadlines and now have to be in London for meetings two weeks in a row with a round trip of 8 hours on the train for each visit - urghh I'm going to be so tired.  Decided I'll work until Christmas and that'll be it.  It was difficult to decide what to do seeing as I'm self-employed but had to pin down a date to let everyone I work for know.  Still seems surreal though    We got a letter from our maternity hospital yesterday inviting us to a tour and informal chat next Thursday evening so that's pretty exciting - maybe it'll start to seem more real then.

Hi and a big   to everyone I've missed.

Anne x


----------



## viviennef

Hi everyone, 

Deb, glad you're ok. It's always a worry when they don't move. I always found it helped to lie down and have a cold fizzy drink and Daniel usually moved then.

Are any of you going to watch the live birth programme on Channel 5 on Sunday night? My DP is refusing to watch it but I can't wait. I still love all the baby programmes!

love Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Viv - Oh  not heard about that! I feel tempted but I'm sure Dh will object!
Debs - like Viv says an ice cold sugary drink usually does the trick.
Marie - Rosa has bamboo nappies from totsbots too. The are fab, her nappy rash is better, my tesco's bill has dropped and we don't get nearly so many leakages as we did with disposables. I've been really proud of myself that I haven't tumble dried them yet, but yesterday was raining and so was today and they just don't dry as well indoors so I guess I will have to if it doesn't clear up.
Sam - will PM you. 
Anne - best tip for tours is to ask how to make the bed do all the fancy things and try the gas and air a) because it will be like the best drink you've had in months (though it only lasts a second or two) and b) because it will prepare you for the 'taste'.

I have Rosa asleep in front of me in her ring sling - she's so cute. I can't believe she's only been here 3 months (though I guess she's been with me for nearly a year now!) I don't know what I did with myself before she came and yes I still look at her and cry. I feel like we've been given the most amazing privilege to have her in our lives.

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

I've had such a busy day ~ we've been working on the nursery and have now got the chest of drawers and changing table up, and I've already put things away in them   and after this post, I'm off to watch DH put the cot up, then we can arrange the room!   

We just got back from our first antenatal class, which was fab, it was relaxation and VERY relaxing, and we had a little tour of the birthing unit, well, there was this woman in labour and she was SCREAMING  ~ all of us were lookiing at each other like scared rabbits   ~ and then we got to see a day old baby girl, and I had to stand there, lips wobbling, trying not to cry.  I just can't believe that I'm within about a month or so of having a baby of my own, after so many years of thinking it would never happen.  We are so lucky ... I've cried all the way, hwith DH laughing at me and telling me I'm soft. 


Sorry that was such a 'me' post, but my back is killing me, and I need to go watch Mark make this cot!!

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Oh Lizi and Marie - you've both made me   but in a nice way of course  

Lizi - thanks for the tour tips.  Didn't think to ask how to make the bed and am looking forward to trying out the gas and air if they'll let me.  Think it might make DH realise that it is actually going to happen although he says that I'm the one that doesn't believe it      Ooh I'll have to check out those nappies too.  My mam says I'd never stick with them but I'd like to prove her wrong  

Marie - your antenatal class sounds great, apart from the screaming labour of course     Enjoy watching littlebit's cot being built.  

I bid for a new white rocking cradle that turns into a chair afterwards on ebay and won it hurrah but typicallythe first day all week that I've left the house and they tried to deliver it    Hopefully I'll catch the courier tomorrow instead - I can't wait to see it    We can't fit a big cot in our bedroom so we'll use the cradle until baby needs to go into a big cot in his/her own room at 6 months.  I've got an obsession with all rocking things like chairs and stuff so it was inevitable that I would sucuumb!


----------



## LiziBee

Tracey 

Anne - if you are really not sure ask around to see if anyone has some they'd be willing to sell on. Real nappies are a bit of a cottage industry with lots of Mums being agents and selling second hand ones for a small commission. You wont get the bamboo ones yet unless you are really lucky but the cotton ones are often available at a fraction of the price, then if it works you can buy more and if it doesn't you can sell them again. My friend bought 2nd hand, she used them for 6 weeks, decided she didn't like them and sold them on again, the whole thing cost her less than a tenner!
Marie & Wolla - scarily close! You will be amazed how quickly you will swing from "I'm not ready" to "GET IT OUT NOW!" once you go past your due date 
love and hugs
Lizi.x

(Rosa is sleeping in her cot today!)


----------



## wolla

Lizi - I'm sure you're right about wanting to get it over and done with if I go past my due date (2 wks today - arghh!!).  At the moment I'm just plodding along nicely, and thinking 'it'll happen when it happens'.

Sam - hope you get some more antenatal classes sorted out, you're right - 1 is definitely not enough.  Hope your back's easing up a bit.

Marie - glad the a/n class went well.  Did you nearly fall asleep during the relaxation bits?  
Hope Mark has got the cot put together - we're getting a new carpet laid in the nursery next week, and then will start putting the furniture together - which should be fun, cos DH is useless at flat pack so it's normally me that does it - might have to enlist some help from my dad.

Debs - glad baby is moving around ok in there now.  It is scary when you don't feel them for a while.  Cold fizzy drinks work for me - or a bit of chocolate normally gets him on the move too.

Anne - how exciting that you're getting a tour of the maternity ward next week.  Ooo, and that you're giving up work at Xmas - how many weeks will you be by then?

Viv - live birth programme - oh dear, I hadn't seen that advertised.  Thanks for the warning though - I'll be giving that one a miss thank you .

I'm loving being on maternity leave.  I've got all baby's clothes and bedding washed and ironed - can't wait to get the furniture up in the nursery so I can put things away.  Only downside to not being at work is that my internet at home is soooooo slow!

Had m/w appt yesterday - everything's fine, and don't have to see her again for 2 wks (if I haven't had baby by then!) Baby's in the right position, and his head is 2/5 engaged (I think!). 

Hi to everyone else
Love
Wolla
x


----------



## sarahjj

Wolla - wow just two weeks to go!! Glad all went OK at your m/w appointment. Sounds like you are busy getting everything prepared for baby's arrival  

Lizi - how is Rosa sleeping in her cot? Can't believe she is three months old now  

Tracey   Hope you are doing OK.

Anne - glad you enjoyed Barcelona. Take care of yourself and don't overdo it with your busy workload  . Not too long til Christmas when you stop though  
Have you had your cradle delivered now? We have one that sounds similar except it doesn't turn into a chair   Like you, we will have the swimging cradle in our bedroom for the first few months until baby moves into the bigger cot in the nursery.

Marie - how is your nursery looking now with the cot assembled? Glad your antenatal class went well (apart from the screaming  )
Hope your back is OK.

Viv - hadn't heard about the live birth show. Not sure if I want to see that right now   Maybe I'll give it a try and turn over if it gets too scary  
Hope your boys are OK  

Debs - glad all OK with baby. It is scary when you don't feel any movement for a while. I always worry too. 

Sam - hope you are doing OK  

Hi to all I've missed. Hope you all have a good weekend  

Sarah
xx


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

hello everyone

Just wondering if anyone had a Nuchal scan.  We had one for Louis (15 months) and it cost £120 we phoned up today to book one for the bump and it cost £180 that seems a huge rise in such a short space of time.

Thank-you for all the lovely welcome messages.

Lots of love

Charlie, lee, louis and the iccle bump
xxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


OMG, hope marie is ok, well as ok as you can be when in labour, thanks for letting us know tracey, am working today but will keep checking to see if theres any more news on marie.

xdebsx


----------



## Tibbelt

OMG!!! WOW! I logged in this morning as I wondered where Marie had got to (shewas v. quiet yesterday!) now I know!!! 

Am thinking ofher and sending her all the     in the world

hope you're all ok too
lots of love
Sarah
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie

Good luck Marie!


----------



## AnneD

Wolla - I'll be about 33 weeks when I stop working but as I'm self-employed and work from home on my bum I'll be taking it pretty easy anyway and should already have wound down and got through a lot of my work by then.  Not long now hun and judging by Marie's news it could be any day eek! 

Lizi - ooh great idea on getting second hand nappies to try them out - I'll look into it.

Louismummy - hi, yes ihad a nuchal scan at 12 weeks and it cost £150 but it felt like it was worth it and Igot my 3d piccie from it too.

Sarah - great minds think alike with the cradles - it arrived yesterday but DH wouldn't put it up only to put it down again - spoilsport   

Tracey - hig hugs to you hun   and thanks so much for telling us Marie's news - couldn't believe it when I saw it on the donor thread.  Please pass on my love and best wishes    

Frightened to leave my laptop today in case there's news from Marie    

Anne x


----------



## viviennef

OMG, just logged on and saw the news about Marie. Hope all is ok. Will keep checking throughout the day for any news. Tracey, will you let us know as soon as you hear anything and tell her we're all thinking of her?

love Viv xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Thanks Tracey, have been thinking about her, hope she's holding up okay, and that bubs is well. X


----------



## AnneD

Thanks Tracey you're a star.  Hope Marie and Littlebit are doing well x


----------



## sarahjj

OMG! - Tracey - thanks for letting us know.

Marie - thinking of you and hoping all goes well and Littlebit arrives safely    

Sarah
xx


----------



## going it alone

OMG Marie - Hope you and littlebit are well.

Will log back on later so check on news.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi, just read on the thrid tri thread that Marie is having contractions every 5 minutes so hopefully Littlebit will be here soon. 

love Viv xxx


----------



## viviennef

Congratulations Marie and Mark! I knew you'd have a boy. What a lovely name, I'm so happy for you!

love Viv xxx


----------



## going it alone

Well done Marie and Mark and Hello to Ethan Jack. I just hope I look that good two minutes after giving birth. You star Marie, you must be a natural. I've shed a tear or two looking at the photo. Couldn't wait to get round to my mum and dad's this morning to use their internet.

Love Sam xx


----------



## AnneD

Huge congratulations Marie and Mark and welcome to the world Ethan Jack!

Have just seen the photo and wept buckets - it's truly beautiful


----------



## struthie

Well done Marie and Mark!
Gorgeous photo too xxx


----------



## sam mn

wow congrat to marie and mark on the birth of ethan jack. what a fantastic pic.             

sam mn
xxxxxx


----------



## Colly

Congratulations to Marie and Mark  and hello to Ethan Jack
Your picture is beautiful.

                love Collyx


----------



## sarahjj

CONGRATULATIONS to Marie & Mark on the birth of Ethan Jack
       

lots of love
Sarah
xx


----------



## Ginger

Huge CONGRATULATIONS and lots of love to Marie, Mark and baby Ethan!! He's a little beauty!!

Ginger xxx


----------



## Tibbelt

Dearest Marie & Mark

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF ETHAN JACK!

It's such wonderful wonderful news!!! We're thrilled for you both!

          

With lots and lots of love &  (and big cuddles for Ethan!)
From Sarah & Iain
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx​
p.s. just seen the pic - WOW!!! He's gorgeous!!! Well done you!!


----------



## DiamondDiva

marie and mark,

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF ETHAN JACK, HE'S JUST GORGEOUS

so happy for you both

       

xdebs and edx​


----------



## LiziBee

OMG, I don't log on over the w/e and see what happens 

Marie & Mark

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF ETHAN JACK!

Thrilled for you both!​Lots of love, hugs and happy tears
Lizi, Ed and Rosa

PS Print all these messages out NOW, before some b****** brings down the site and you lose them all forever


----------



## Hippy

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS MARIE & MARK                                



Ethan is just gorgeous!!!! What a journey you had to get to this very special place, Ethan is going to be one very loved little boy and I wish you many very happy and precious family times together  

Love & huge hug
Hippy
xxx


----------



## Tibbelt

Hello all,

I'm not going to move over to this board  just yet as I'm still waaayyyy too nervous! But I just wanted to ask you all a question (& hopefully you'll be able to put my mind at ease) - I don't usually have sore (.) (.) but the yesterday and the day before I did (which I put down to the rising HCG) but today they seem back to normal and I'm scared that this means something is going wrong (sorry- I am really paranoid at the moment!) - have any of you had symptoms which come & go Or do you think I ought to go back to my clinic? Other than that I feel fine but am just so worried that something will go wrong!!!

sorry for being so nervous but thank you in advance for any info / suggestions you may have 
lots of love
Sarah
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s. Marie - has it sunk in yet hope you & Mark are enjoying every minute of being a new mummy & daddy!!!


----------



## natalie34

Marie and Mark,

So many congratulations on your wonderful news.   

You must both be very proud. 

Enjoy every minute.  

Much love,  

Nat xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone,


just a quickie for sarah,


my sore (.)(.)'s came and went all the time so dont worry about it.


xdebsx


----------



## alex28

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just logged on to see if any news from Wolla and what shock!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fabulous news Marie and Mark - congrats on the safe arrival of Ethan xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Sarah, I had very few symptoms, just feeling queasy and that completely disappeared at 8 weeks. I was terrified something had gone wrong and managed to get a scan and as you know, everything was fine. Everyone is different and I've read loads of other posts saying that symptoms come and go so try not to worry. Have you joined the 'waiting for 1st scan' thread? I found it really helpful as everyone is feeling the same way you are. Do you have a date for your first scan yet?

love Viv xxx


----------



## AnneD

Sarah - don't worry hun, my sore boobs came and went the whole time and I panicked because I didn't have any morning sickness either.  It's totally normal to feel that way - we've all been there    Even now I panic if I haven't felt baby move for an hour or so    Sit tight and take it easy girl.  Sending you heaps of good vibes


----------



## viviennef

Hi, how do you access the pictures? I saw the one with the link that Vic gave us but is there another new pic?

love Viv xxx


----------



## Tibbelt

Thank you all so much - I just don't know what I would do without all you girls (I think they'd have got out the straight jacket by now!!!) - had another scare last night and ended up in A&E as I started bleeding again! They were brilliant and did loads of bloods and really checked me over - think it's ok but will know for definate later today when the bloods come back. Maybe then I'll relax a bit (well for 10 mins eh?!)

Sorry ladies - am shattered, didn't get to bed til 2am, please don't think me selfish fort he lack of personals, will be back later.
lots of love
Sarah
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tibbelt

Hello all,
Just wanted to let you know that the hospital have just called - HCG has gone up to 472 so all ok! PHEW!!! This baby is going to give me grey hair before it's even arrived!!!! Thank you all for your support  

Vic honey, the bleeding started last last night so not when we were texting. I know you're right about the early bleeds, think in a way last night will help me feel a little calmer now that I know what's normal etc! Thank you for being such a fantastic friend  . Glad everything has been ok since Friday - sorry, I've never heard of the lining poking through the cervix but I'm sure they wouldn't fob you off, if you're at all worried pop to your GP won't you my lovely, don't sit fretting please. And enjoy your scan tomorrow - let me know how it goes!!!  

Anne D, Debs30 & Viv - thank you for the info re symptoms! Good to know I'm not going   ! And Viv - great idea re the waiting for 1st scan thread - I didn't even know it was there, will check it out!

Tracey - oh how true!!!!  (mind oyu my Mum says she doubts the worrying will even stop then!!)

Thank you again all, I'll be lurking and will come back soon!
Lots of love &  
Sarah
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all

Sorry for the me post to begin with but I need to rant. I went to see my consultant yesterday with a list of questions as long as my arm. My old one retired last week and my new one doesn't start until next week so I saw a stand in. I've been getting a few symptoms over the last couple of weeks that I was concerned about including palpitations and migraines. When I bought them up he told me that if I have any concerns to ring the hospital maternity triage dept and they will sort it out. He measured me and felt my tummy and left. I may have well seen my midwife because he did no more than a routine appointment with her. I still didn't have any questions answered as he could not wait to get out of the room. I was just having a moan to the midwife there afterwards as the fire alarm went off and we had to stand out in the rain for 1/4 hour! So what a complete waste of time. Hopefully my next trip to the consultant will be a bit more productive. I rang the hospital triage that night because my heart ws pounding and was taken in last night for tests. Now I have to have a 24 hour tracing of my heart to check it out, all things that should have been sorted out at the clinic yesterday morning. Sorry for the rant

Sarah - as you can see that worries never end. My mum tells me that she's found that the first 33 years are the worst, I'm not 34 til June! I find that by ringing the hospital you get a full battery of tests and come home with your mind feeling a lot more at rest. Take food or something to do just in case. After your fist midwife appointment you get a list of numbers to ring just for that reason. I had very few symptoms, sore boobs on and off but never a jot of morning sickness, even with double hormone levels.

Vic - Hope the scan goes well tomorrow hun, let us know how it goes. Glad that you're not feeling better.

Hugs and belly rubs to everyone I've missed

Love Sam xx


----------



## wolla

OMG - I don't log on for a few days and look what happens.....

[fly]Marie & Mark - Huge congratulations to you both, and welcome to the world Ethan Jack.[/fly]

Fab photos - he's soooo gorgeous, and Marie - you look fab after just giving birth!!

Sarah - huge congrats to you on your BFP. I had sore boobs for a few days after BFP and then nothing since. I didn't have any morning sickness at all either, and it does make you worry when you don't have any symptoms, but try to enjoy it hun. Great to see you on this thread.

Well, nothing's happening here - apart from a lot of pain in my pelvis, which is making life pretty uncomfortable at the moment. Hoping it won't be long now - although am not quite at the 'GET THIS BABY OUT OF ME NOW!!' stage yet . Poor DH doesn't know whether he's coming or going with me at the moment - I'm sooooo up and down, and will burst into tears or start shouting at him over the slightest thing.

Love to everyone
WOlla
x

ps - it's my turn next - so don't anyone else go jumping the queue!!


----------



## nismat

*Congratulations to Marie & Mark on the birth of your long-awaited and very precious son, Ethan Jack.*  
He's utterly gorgeous and looks so serene in his photos!


----------



## nismat

Hi all, I've been feeling rather out of touch with everything recently, after being without home internet access for nearly 5 weeks. We've been back on-line for about 10 days now, but I haven't been spending much time on line. So it was wonderful to come on and see the surprise news of Ethan's arrival!

Congratulations also to Sarah (Tibbelt) on your pregnancy - the early days and weeks are so worrying, especially if you're having added scares, but the HCG levels are sounding good. Sending you lots of love and luck for this pregnancy 

I've been feeling rather useless and generally apathetic recently (my most hated pregnancy side effect, and the reason why I haven't posted much), but we went for our anomaly scan this morning, and seeing young Pip again seems to have revived me! It was just so amazing, seeing our baby in so much detail, and squirming around. Utterly magical . All the measurements were bang on the 50th centile, so I'm very lucky in being able to say that my pregnancy is progressing completely normally - no medical worries or problems at all so far (and hopefully not later either!). 
Karen has been convinced for some time that Pip is a boy, and I've been having more "boy" feelings than "girl" feelings in recent weeks (although I couldn't really say that I felt strongly either way). We've never planned on finding out the gender for definite though, and our health authority won't tell you anyway, but I think that I caught a fleeting glimpse of boy bits  Could easily have been wrong though, so we'll just have to wait and see - it seems like it's going to be a very long wait until we get to meet our little one. 
I've been feeling movement for the last 2 weeks which is great - although slightly unnerving at times! For me, it doesn't feel like "flutterings" at all - more like my tummy is being pinched and plucked from the inside, combined with a kind of swooshiness. Karen is desperate to start feeling movements from the outside too - how long are we likely to have to wait for that??

Catch up with you all again soon,
Tamsin

PS I've managed to upload the best scan pic here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=17602&pos=0
Any suggestions as to how I can change my profile avatar? It isn't obvious how I can change the picture in my profile


----------



## wolla

nismat said:


> it seems like it's going to be a very long wait until we get to meet our little one.


Trust me - the weeks will fly by, it doesn't seem like 2 minutes since we had our 20wk scan. Great that everything's progressing normally. I think it was at about 22/23 weeks that I started feeling movement on the outside - but to be honest I can't quite remember.

Vic - thanks for the labour vibes (they're not working yet though!!)

Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Hiya, sorry this is just a copy from the 3rd tri board, I'm sure you will all understand I am on very limited time right now, and I can't bear to be parted from Ethan! (who is sitting having a cuddle with Daddy   ) 

Hello, 

Just wanted to come on and say hello, while Ethan has a cuddle from Daddy and lets my boobs have a rest!     

Thank you for all your lovely messages and IM's, I've been sat here crying reading them, they're all so lovely.  

I'll get round to writing a birth story in the next few days, but basically, my waters broke at 6.15am on saturday, and I had irregular contractions throughout the day, which then becamme strong and regular at 9pm.  I was exammined at 10.30pm and I wass already 8~9cm   and got whisked to the delivery suite, where there was only time for gas and air ~ which I soon gave up on as it distracted me while pushing, so I gave birth with no pain relief    at 1.19am, so I was in established labour for just over 4 hours.    I have a 2nd degree tear, which is very painful, but SO worth it.  I had SO wanted a water birth, but I can honestly say, I couldnt have had a more lovely or positive experiance, and I'll never ever ever forget feeling Ethan being born, and reaching down and touching his head.  I'm crying thinking about it now ~ it was just magical.  i reached down and helped him up onto my chest when he was delivered ~ he is just so small and so perfect, I can't believe we made him    
He's doing well now and breastfeeding, which I am really enjoying, and talk of the devil, it seems my boobs are needed!   


Marie and Ethan xx


----------



## going it alone

And now you've got me crying too!!! Not long now Wolla!!! I promise not to go jumping any queues any time soon.

Love to all, especially Marie, Mark and Ethan.

Sam xx


----------



## struthie

Welcome home Marie,Mark and Ethan,enjoy every moment - I am well imprssed with your no pain relief,what a star you are!


----------



## viviennef

Hi Marie, so glad you and Ethan are home and doing well. Can't wait to see more pics and hear how he's doing.

Hi to everyone else.

love Viv xxx


----------



## sarahjj

Marie - glad you are all all home safe. Ethan looks just gorgeous - so pleased to hear he is doing well! Many congratulations! 

Wolla - yes - definitely you next - I'm not feeling quite ready to jump the queue too!! Only just over a week to go for you  

Sarah - great to have you over here. Hope all is going Ok for you now.

Hi to everyone else 

Sarah
xx


----------



## AnneD

Welcome home Marie, Mark and Ethan and you've made me cry too Marie - the birth sounds wonderful (apart from the tear ouch!)  I'm so happy for you all and so proud of you too hun.  Great to know you're all home safe and sound and loving every minute of it.

Wolla - love your bump piccie hun and I'm sure it will be your turn next!  

Tamsin - glad the scan has revived you hun. there's nothing like it is there?    I felt movement from 19 weeks but haven't really felt wriggler from outside my belly until last week (week 22) Typically DH keeps missing the best kicks but he definitely felt wriggler a couple of nights ago.  

Just got back from my SIL's and handily she's a midwife so we all (including our funny nephews) had a listen to wriggler's heartbeat and niffty footwork    Supposed to be touring our hospital tour tomorrow but have had a message from the unit to give them a ring tomorrow so maybe it's cancelled    Hope not thought because I didn't have a chat or a check up from the midwife at my 20 wk scan and have some questions for her. Well bedtime for me now because I've got loads of work to do tomorrow before a long trek to London on Friday.

Night night, Anne x


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone,


marie, mark and ethan, welcome home, like anne said, your birth sounds wonderful apart from the tear, cant wait to see more pics of that gorgeous son of yours and glad to hear that you are enjoying every minute of it.

anne - hope your tour is still on, like your d.h mines has also missed the best kicks and punches but he did get one the other nite and was amazed, its so weird to see my tummy moving now when he/she's kicking.

tamsin - welcome back, was wondering where you were, glad to hear you are feeling better after the scan.

wolla - yes, definately you next.

sarah - didnt realise you only had a few weeks to go too, are you finished working yet?

sam - hope the hsopital gets your migraines and palpitations sorted, and that you are feeling better soon.

vic - hope you are well, saw your post on the "baby names" thread, what a lovely name.

sarah - hope all is well with you.


i decided to cut my working hrs again untill i start my mat leave in 9 weeks, am feeling so much better for it.


big   to everyone.

xdebsx


----------



## LiziBee

Awwww, Marie. You sound so happy. Treasure every moment, it goes by so quickly. (Rosa was 100 days old yesterday!  )
Trying a new routine with the lady, it involves waking her at 8am (honestly she would sleep to 10 am if I let her!  ) and so putting her to bed earlier. It worked OK yesterday so I'm hoping to get some time for DH and I to have a nice meal on our own tonight.
Went to IKEA yesterday and spent LOADS, a large sum went on picture frames so I can put pics of R up around the house but also bought a number of cuddly toys and other baby stuff as well as some large storage containers to store my maternity clothes in (until next time!)

Wolla - your time will come!
Tamsin - nice pic
debs - hope cutting your hours works well for you.
anne - hope the tour went ahead.
Vic - what is this name?
Sam - doesn't sound too different to the old consultant appointments!

love and hugs to all
Lizi.x


----------



## AnneD

Tamsin - fab piccie hun!

Lizi - Wow can't believe Rosa is 100 days old  aready happy 100 day  Rosa! Vic's chosen name is Amelia - a beautiful name and I remember it because it's one of our chosen girls names too - hmm didn't think anyone would think of that one   

Grrr our tour is cancelled after all because apparently the unit is closed for refurbishment but they musn't of thought of that when they made the appointments.  Never mind, they're booking us in for another tour in 4 weeks as it would be pointless going to look at the unit when we can't see any of the rooms    It's only a tiny unit too so it will probably take all of 10 minutes    Still, at least they're getting it prepared for our arrival and I can pretend all the refurbishments are just for us


----------



## going it alone

Hi all, 

Anne and Vic - Emily was one of my girls' names but my colleague who's due a fortnight before me has that and she knows she's having a girl. I'm now going for Amelie Rose as my second choice for a girl. Elsbeth Louise (Libby) is my first choice and Benjamin William (my granddad's name) and Callum James for boys.

Vic - nice pic, aren't 4D scans fab!

Lizi - I must have caught the old one on good days because he was always lovely to me. I really wanted him back on Monday! Wow Rosa will be driving before we know it!

Deb -I'm just waiting for the appointment for my heart tracing. My migraines are not too bad, my heart and breathing are not too good. I was at the doctors today. I have an allergic reaction which has bought my hands and feet up in little itchy blisters. I've not enjoyed his week to be honest, and I've got another 10 to go. I'm just feeling sorry for myself, got home and cried last night. I might self certify and take next week off work.

Marie - How and you and the little fella?

Love to evryone I've missed, have antenatal tonight so can't stay on too long.

Sam xx


----------



## Tibbelt

Just a quick post - wanted to say how lovely it is to hear you sounding so very, very happy Marie!

Am so glad you're all home safe & sound! Enjoy every minute!
lots of love & xx's
Sarah

ps. hello to everyone else - hope you're all ok too xxx.


----------



## Marielou

hiya, 

just a quick one to say hello - we took ethan out in the pram for the first time today and gots loads of people stopping us and making comments, which was lovely.  we're very proud parents!  i've got ethan on me right now, having a post-feed cuddle - he's had trouble settling in the moses basket as he is so used to the hot box he was in at the hospital, but he's doing well. 

sorry no time to reply, I have read ... vic congrats on the little girl, and sarah, SO fab to se you over here!

Marie xx


----------



## sam mn

marie good to hear you and ethan are home. he looks gorgeous.

sam mn
xxxxxx


----------



## sarahjj

Marie - wonderful to hear you've taken Ethan out. I can just imagine what proud parents you are. He really is gorgeous. Hope that you are feeling OK.  

Sam - love your name choices. Hope you are feeling a bit better today  

Vic - congratulations on your scan & little girl   Darcy is a lovely name!

Anne - at least you will have a lovely new refurbished unit to go into when you have the baby. Our hospital tour is not for a couple of weeks - just 2 weeks before I'll be due to go in for real   

Lizi - happy 100 day birthday to Rosa   Sounds like you did well in Ikea!

Deb - hope you are doing OK. Hope cutting your hours helps you. Yes, I'm still at work at the moment, though I am trying to take it easy. I'm hoping to stay for another couple of weeks as long as I'm still feeling OK, as I'd rather take my maternity leave afterwards rather than before, though I am now really looking forward to finishing work.  

Wolla - hope you are doing OK - any signs yet??  

We had our final antenatal class last night. They had one of those dolls that cries and you have to feed/comfort/change until it stops - DH's face was a picture when he had to have a go 

Hi to Sam mn, Sarah, Tamsin, Tracey, Viv & everyone else I've missed.

love Sarah
xx


----------



## LiziBee

Wolla, where are you?  Any news 
sarah, can't believe how close you are, you too Anne. Time really does fly.
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

Still here Lizi, still with baby well and truly on board.  No signs of this little one making an appearance any time soon.  wow - can't believe Rosa's 100 days old already.

Marie - aww, it must've been lovely to have your first family trip out with the pram - I can't wait to do that.  Ethan is just soooo gorgeous, no wonder everyone was stopping you and commenting.

Sam - sorry you haven't been feeling too great this week.  A week off work will probably do you the world of good - you need to rest hun.

Anne - how lovely of them to refurbish the unit especially for you.  We haven't managed to organise a trip round our unit, so will probably end up in the wrong place when the time comes.

Vic - fab photo - and no, I don't have a head 

Hi to everyone else - got to go as the plasterer should be arriving soon to skim our bedroom walls.

Might not be around for the next few days as DH has taken some holidays to try and get the bedroom finished so we'll be busy decorating etc.  

Love
Wolla x


----------



## going it alone

Wolla - Lucky you - a plasterer who turns up!!!!   . Mine is fitting a window first, if it's dry, on Weds, poss Thurs. Have just seen the weather and it's not looking good. Hope yours goes a lot better than mine.

Sarah - Well done you for being able to stay at work for as long as you have. Hope you're not doing too much. Look after yourself hun.

Marie - Your photos are amazing. I can believe he's here and looking so well. You must be so proud. Glad you've got out and about already.

Might have a couple of days off this week, recommended by my boss (!!) so can't afford to let an offer like that slip through my fingers. Still haven't got my appt through for my tracing. Palpitations have got better, breathing has got more difficult!!

Tamsin - How are you hun?

Hi to everyone else, lizi, Deb, Anne, Vic, Sarah and anyone else I've rudely missed

Love Sam xx


----------



## sarahjj

Sam - hope you are OK and have taken some time off this week to relax.

Wolla - I hope the decorating has been going well this week.   Any sign of baby thinking about making an appearance or is she/he still quite snug where they are??

Marie - hope Ethan is settling in well to family life at home  

Hope everyone else is oK

I had a checkup today with the midwife which did not go very well    
-  I have high blood pressure
-  the baby has turned so is now back to back and I have to do exercises to try and turn him/her
-   the growth curve has flattened so I've got to go for a scan to check growth 
Felling very worried now   Any advice appreciated.
I have another check up tomorrow then a hospital appointment for scan & see consultant on Friday.

Sarah
xx


----------



## LiziBee

Sarah - most importantly don't start panicking. Easier said than done, I know but it's not good for you or the baby. Keep counting your kicks (5 before lunch and 5 after lunch seems to be the best way) then if you don't get any ring your hospital/go straight in, you are never wasting their time, if you don't get kicks act immediately. As for the presentation (back to back) just keep doing your exercises. Rosa didn't turn until the last week, and then only onto her side, she made the final turn in the first hour of labour and came out fine. I'll keep everything crossed for Friday for you.
Wolla - you're not going to let yourself be queue jumped again are you? 
love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

Lizi - I hope not!!

Sarah - Lizi's right - don't panic.  There's plenty of time for baby to turn back round the right way, and if you're doing exercises to help him/her on their way then that's great.  As for the growth chart - the measurement can change from day to day depending on how baby is lying, which midwife is measuring etc.  Honestly, when I was 36 weeks I was measured one day at 34 wks, and then 2 days later by a different midwife at 38 wks - so please don't read too much into it.  At least they're sending you for a scan to make sure all is ok - how long do you have to wait?  Hope it's not too long, and I'm sure it will put your mind at ease.

Sam - hope you get your window put in tomorrow.  Not only do we have a plasterer who turns up - he's actually finished the room now, and it's looking great.

Marie - how's that gorgeous little man of yours doing?

Well, I did think that baby might put in an appearance today - was getting some really sharp pains this morning, and my back was aching more than usual - but.....it all wore off again so looks like he's nice and cosy in there for now.  I did definitely lose my mucous plug this morning (tmi? - sorry ) but not going to read too much into that at the moment.

Going to paint the bedroom ceiling tomorrow (don't worry - it'll be a roller on a long stick, rather than climbing up a ladder!!), so maybe that'll get him moving.

My mother is doing my head in at the moment - whenever I phone her, the first thing she says is 'is the baby coming?' - whenever I see her she tells me 'ooh, it'll definitely be tomorrow, I can tell just by looking at you'.  The best one is when she phones me (daily) to ask 'have you had that baby yet?' - when she knows [email protected] well I haven't cos dad is my lift to the hospital (DH doesn't drive).  Arghhhhhh - I've told her if she asks one more time I won't be held responsible for my actions - hope she takes the (not so subtle) hint.

Hi to everyone I've missed.
Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Hiya,

This one may not be long, because I can hear Ethan squeaking ...  

I think we must be mad, we're having new windows fitted today, but I was meant to be 37+3, not the mummy of a 10 day old, so I think we can be excused!    
He's doing very well, and taken to breastfeeding like a duck to water ... almost too well, he was up last night 3~5am feeding on and off (little monkey!   ) 

Wolla ~ It really sounds like things will start for you soon ... I had the back pains and shooting pains the night before my waters broke, but they went off (and of course, I was not looking for labour signs!)  Love your new bump pic!  I do miss mine, and admit that I've cried about it a few times   but that was part of the baby blues, I think    Ethan more than makes up for it! 
I guess I missed out on those annoying phone calls, I don't think people realise how annoying it is!

Sarah ~ My sister's baby was back to back at your stage, have you got a birthing ball?  You can bounce on that (it encourages baby to lay in the right positiion) or sit on a dining room chair the wrong way round, it apparently helps    Whatever you do, don't slouch in a chair, although I KNOW how hard that is to resist!  

Sam ~ Good luck with your plasterer today! 

Lizi ~ That arnica tip was fab, I'm feeling so well now (down 'there' if you know what I mean!   ) and I'm sure its down to the arnica  

oooh he's gone back to sleep ... going to make the most of this time and have a quick browse of the boards!

Marie xx


----------



## Clare the minx

WOW it's been so long since I've been on here and I'm really happy to see alot more people have got a BFP!It's such an amazing time when you see that positve sign on the test instead of the usual negative.
Must say though I really enjoyed my pregnancy I was worried the whole way through that something might go wrong and hear I am now a mother to a beautiful baby boy whose my world.Unluckily for me My little one wasen't too keen on coming out and after being two weeks overdue I was enduced(and i hate needles!) but he came out healthy and he's a happy lad.


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


sarah - try not to worry too much, like the others have said, theres plenty of time for the baby to turn yet.

wolla - not long now, your mum sounds very excited and i bet she cant wait to be a granny, take it easy and dont do too much around the house.

marie - you can certainly be excused, glad the b/feeding is going well, have been reading another
thread about things they dont tell you when pg and after you have given birth and it talks a lot about b/feeding and it sounds fab.

anne - hope you are well.

lizi - cant beleive rosa is over 3 months already.

sam - hope you are taking advantage of the days off your boss offered.

tamsin - hope you are well.

vic - hope you are well.


well ive been signed off work for at least a week cos my sciatica is playing up, have to call the doc next week if its not any better and she'll give me more time off, she thinks that resting will help so thats exactly what im doing just now, gonna try to get some xmas shopping started this week, online of course, have made most of my xmas cards so gonna pick my wrapping paper and decorations for xmas, my friends think im mad cos i like everything to co-ordinate but thats just the way i am.  have taken a bump pic (see above) now that i have one.


big   to everyone.

xdebsx


----------



## sam mn

just wanted to pop over to the 'otherside' to say have been thinking of you wolla. you had just got you bfp when i joined FF. cant believe your baby will be here soon. sounds like things could be happening v soon for you.

sarah sorry your bubba is misbehaving. try not to worry and do all those exercises.

deb love the bump pic.

sam hope your plaster has got cracking and hope you are resting up.

marie ethan looks and sounds addorable. sounds like you are settling in to being mummy.

hi to everyone else. not quite ready to come over here permantely but check up on you all regularly. still feeling anxious that something will go wrong. just looking forward to getting over the 12wk mark.

sam mn
xxxxx


----------



## struthie

Deb - its lovely to see what you look like - fab bump too!


----------



## wolla

Deb - wow, look at you and your fab bump.  Hope the sciatica eases up - I had it at around the stage you are now, but it did go away eventually.

Marie - hope the window fitting went well.  I remember Lizi saying something about arnica a while back - where can I get some, and when do you take it??

Sam - thanks hun.  I know how you feel about being anxious that something might go wrong.  Trust me - the worry doesn't go away, but you kind of learn to live with it.  Once you get past the 12wk stage it does start to seem more real though - enjoy!!

Hmm - still here!!  Had m'w appt this morning - everything's fine.  She said the pains i've been having sound like the baby moving down in my pelvis (he's 3/5 engaged).  Other than that, nowt to report.

Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

Wolla - arnica, you can get it at most chemists and healthfood shops as well as some larger Tescos. Look for homeopathic stuff and it will be in there somewhere. (Also don't forget the plastic jug!)
Lizi.x


----------



## sarahjj

Hi everyone

Thanks for the advice Lizi, Wolla & Marie.  I had another checkup with midwife yesterday. Blood pressure is still high so worried that this has affected baby's growth. Hopefully scan on Friday will show more   Still getting lots of movement though so hopefully all OK.
I have been doing my exercises & sitting on my exercise ball so hopefully there is still time for baby to turn. 
Baby is 3/5 engaged now (but Wolla - I don't want to jump the queue - you are next ).
Can't get comfy to sleep. What would I do without FF in the night to keep me occupied  

Wolla - sounds like it won't be too long til you are a mummy   Take care & don't overdo it with all that decorating.

Sam mn - hope you are keeping well and all OK 

Debs - love the pic - fab bump. Hope your sciatica gets better soon. Have fun xmas shopping!

Marie - lovely to hear that Ethan is doing well. Hope the window fitting went smoothly.  

Lizi - love to Rosa   

Hi to Clare, Sam, Tracey, Viv, Tamsin, Anne, Vic, Sarah & everyone else

Sarah
xx


----------



## nismat

I was just looking back at all the due dates on the first page - I hadn't realised that your EDD is _tomorrow _ *Wolla*! Sounds like your little one wants a bit more time in there yet though if nothing major seems to be happening. Seems like your body is getting ready however (and no doubt the decorating will move things along a bit - take care though!).

*Sarah * - sorry to hear of the worry-inducing high blood pressure, and the back-to-back positioning. I hope that tomorrow's scan goes OK and sets your mind at rest a bit.

*Sam * - hope that you have indeed taken some time off this week. Carrying twins (and not tiny ones either) must be so utterly exhausting!

*Marie * - that's fantastic that Ethan has taken so well to breastfeeding - hurrah!  Hope that the window fitting experience is going OK.

*Lizi * - is it arnica ointment you're suggesting? Or is there an essence you put in water and use to swill the area? I'm a little confused! Congrats on Rosa's 100 day anniversary - I was just looking at her webpage pics - she's so adorable with all that dark hair  

*Deb * - great bump pic - although it looks to me like that bump must have been pretty obvious for a while already  The sciatica sounds painful  At my antenatal yoga class last night, one of the girls has it too and the teacher recommended an exercise where you get down on all fours, then stretch each leg out behind you, in turn, to ease it off.

*Sammn * - huge congrats on your pregnancy, and I hope that you get over here properly soon!

As for me, Pip is definitely getting more and more active by the day, and I'm starting to feel movements in the daytime as well as when I'm relaxing in the evenings. In fact, he/she woke me up at one point the other night with a particularly strong kick! Still nothing for Karen to feel yet though, although I don't think it will be long. She doesn't have much patience though, and if she hasn't felt anything within 5 secs of putting her hand on my bump, she gives up!  
I went to my first antenatal yoga class last night, which I enjoyed. It's a small group (and about to get even smaller soon as 2 members are 38 wks!), but it was really nice to spend some time with a group of other mums-to-be - something I realised that I haven't ever been able to do before. The class was very relaxing, and I managed to sleep 7 hours solid afterwards, without even having to get up for a pee! I'll definitely try and get along to it each week from now on.

Hi to anyone I didn't mention above,
Tamsin


----------



## LiziBee

Just to be clear, the arnica is homeopathic tablets and the jug is for pouring water water on the 'tender parts' while you pee, it certainly helps while any stiches are still heeling. The two things are not connected. BTW if you do finish up very sore with lots of stitches your local NCT hire out valley cushions, which make life oh so much more comfortable, particularly if you have to sit down lots while b/f'ing.
HTH
Lizi.x


----------



## nismat

Thanks Lizi for the clarification! I think that I had read something about adding a few drops of lavender essential oil to bath water to help with healing/stitches etc. so I was getting everything mixed up.


----------



## going it alone

Hi all

Thanks for the tips Lizi -You are wonderfull.

Tamsin - Glad your movements are getting stronger. Not long now before Karen will feel them. Mine always hate any pressure from the outside world so it comes in handy for others feeling their kicks. As soon as anyone puts their hand on my belly they spring into action and try to kick it off. I can't even rest with my arms crossed. I really freaked out a younger member of staff at work yesterday as she had never seen a belly moving quite like mine. It makes a big difference in the ways that they're lying as well. If they lie with their back out you will feel the kicks into you, making harder for Karen to feel them.

Deb - I saw a physio with my sciatica and it def helped. I got an appointment quickly as I was pg, the next week after ringing.Great pic. Love the bump.

Wolla - Not long now!!!!! Especially as you've had a show you should soon be holding your baby in your arms.

Sam - Hi hun. Welcome to the "other side" Take as long as you like, ease yourself in.

Marie - Great that Ethan is taking to bf. Hope mine do too. 

As for me. Had Mon, Tues and Today off work. Back in tomorrow for a few hours as I have a growth scan. Then have half term off. Don't know whether I'll go back after that, only due to go back for a week anyway. See consultant on Monday and have heart tracing on Thursday so will see what they all say. Am going to London to see Dirty Dancing next Friday. Booked it before I knew they were twins but am determined to make it. It won't be the usual day on London. Shop til I drop, meal and a show, early start, late finish. Instead we're not setting off til lunch time and the show is a 5.30 start.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## wolla

Lizi - thanks for that.  Will try and pick some up tomorrow - going out to meet some work mates for lunch - can't bear the thought of sitting around at home on my due date, just waiting for something to happen.  

Sam - enjoy Dirty Dancing - should be a great show.  

Tamsin - great that you're feeling more movement.  Won't be long now til Karen can feel it too - DH was really impatient too, and it took ages before he felt anything (and then when he did, it freaked him out!!).  Your antenatal yoga sounds fab - and wow!!  7 hours of uninterrupted sleep - enjoy it while you can  !!

Sarah - hope the scan goes well tomorrow, and puts your mind at rest.  

Hi to everyone else
Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Wolla ~ oh wow, its your due date!    I feel kinda sad I didnt make mine, which is silly really   as I wouldnt be without Ethan for the world.    I second what Lizi says about the jug for water ... believe me, you do NOT want to wee on any stitches, my face was like this after I weed on mine     VERY painful!

Marie xx


----------



## 3isacharm

Marie,
Ethan is so precious.  You must just want to hold him and protect him all the time.  I hope you are enjoying motherhood and getting past the emotional rollercoaster of first few weeks post-partum.
Big hug for you both

Virginia


----------



## going it alone

Wolla - How was lunch with the work mates? Are you going to be trying all the "methods" to get things moving or are you the patient type? My midwife says not to bother with curry as all it does it upsets your stomach and adds to the discomfort.

Marie -   at the thought of stitches. I really am in blissful ignorance/denial about certain things and am determined to stay there as long as possible. I skip over the ice packs and rubber rings etc. when I see them for sale.

Sarah - How did your scan go? Well I hope.

Had another growth scan yesterday. One has slowed down to average size, head down and weighing 3lb, the other is still supersized, top5%, kind of diagonal but head down weighing in at 4lb! The sonographer told me that scanning twins this size was quite a challenge. Don't know if she appreciated me saying that they weren't that much easier from this side. I did say it with a laugh and a smile but she didn't laugh back!
I may as well move into the hospital next week. Consultant on Mon, tour on Tues, heart tracing fitting Thurs morn, antenatal at hospital Thurs night and then back to hand in heart tracing on Fri! Good job it's half term. Stupid me, only free day is Weds and what have I done - booked in at the dentist!

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## sarahjj

Had growth scan yesterday and baby is doing fine - right on track, so that was a real relief   A bonus really to get another scan at this stage - lovely to see little baby again!! My blood pressure is still high, but just have to take it easy & have it checked every few days.

Sam - wow - sounds like the twins are doing really well. Hope you are doing OK. Have a good week next week, with all your hospital appointments - hope all goes well   Enjoy Dirty dancing.

Wolla - tell that baby of yours its time to make an appearance now (if he hasn't already)  Hope you are feeling OK  

Marie - hugs to Ethan  

Tamsin - glad you are feelign more movement. It is such a good feeling! Your yoga classes sound great.

Debs - hope you are feeling better  

Sarah
xx


----------



## wolla

Oh dear Sam - your half term isn't going to be much fun at all is it?  Do you have to have any more growth scans after this one?  Oooh, and have you got any more photo's?

I'm being quite patient at the moment waiting - mainly because the longer baby stays in, the more likely it is that the decorating will all be done in our bedroom, ready to move straight into when we bring the baby home.  I've painted all the walls except one today - just need DH to tidy up around the edges, then I'll do the last wall tomorrow, and hopefully get the carpet fitted on Mon/Tues - then...I'll be ready!!  (Although, every time I look at MArie's piccie of Ethan - I do think 'I want my baby NOW!!!')

Got my arnica yesterday - LIzi/Marie - how soon after the birth did you start taking them, and how often?  Haven't got room in my hospital bag for a jug - oh no!!

Sarah - make sure you take the advice about taking it easy - glad that baby is doing well.

Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Wolla ~ I believe you can start taking the arnica during pregnancy ... I was going to start taking mine at 37 weeks, but Ethan had other ideas    I started mine the day after he was born (I'd forgotten to pack them in my hospital bag, so had to get Mark to bring them in) and I was healed in 8~9 days   
If you can't fit a jug in ... I did my wee's standing up   ... if you can imagine squatting, but bending forward, so the wee goes away from your stitches (assuming, if you have them, they're in your perenium) and then 'shaking'     and gently wiping (tip .. use baby wipes or wet toilet wipes, much softer than hospital toilet paper!) ~ that helps a lot as well!  

I've added a photo of Ethan with open eyes to the gallery ... its so silly, everytime I look at him, my boobs express more milk!     I keep telling Ethan its because every inch of Mummy loves him    

Veronica ~How are you doing now?  You must be quite pregnant by now .. how are you and baby? 

Sarah ~ So glad to hear all is well with baby  

Sam ~ Glad to hear the twins are growing well, sounds like the nurse has a sense of humour failure!!

Marie xx


----------



## going it alone

Just got back from the hospital. Still haven't met new consultant but got someone a lot nicer than last time. She said that she couldn't say much about how and when I'll deliver. After growth scan she said it was diff to tell how I will deliver as they are both heading downwards which is good for natural but as the smaller twin is lower and therefore looking like it will be twin 1 that can cause probs as it may mean natural for twin 1 and c-section for twin 2. Will know more after next growth scan - a whole four weeks away. Am now on added iron tablets and had to have bloods done again. They were supposed to be done last visit but that consultant was worse than useless.

Marie and Lizi - Thanks for the tips about taking a jug into hospital. I might buy a small one just for the hospital bag. Where did you get your arnica tabs from?

Marie - The new photo of Ethan is gorgeous. It makes me even more broody than I was, if that's possible.

Wolla - How's it going hun? Sorry but I didn't get a photo this scan. Don't know if it was because she was a bit moody of because they simply were too squashed and not behaving for her to take her measurements. It doesn't bode well for the future!!!

Sarah - Glad your growth scan went well. Did you get told a estimated weight? Take it easy if your blood pressure is high, sure you don't need telling. But at least baby's still growing well. I think we can cope with so much more if the babies are fine.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## sweetcaroline

Hi Girls, just popping in to say hi and a big   to Wolla!

Marie, Ethan is adorable x  

Hi Lizi, how's your lovely little Rosa doing?  

lots of love to you all, Caroline xxx

p.s v hard to type whilst being clambered over and fingers shoved in my mouth by my little handful!


----------



## wolla

Caroline - love your new photo.  Sophie looks like a very proud big sister.

Sam - i got my arnica from Boots 'homeopathic' section - they're boots own brand, in a little tube type container. 

Marie - just love the new photo of Ethan.  Thanks for the weeing tip 

Hi to everyone else
Love
Wolla
x

PS - no baby yet!!


----------



## sam mn

wolla what are you still doing around.  felt sure you would have started to have that bubba by now.

sam mn
xxxxx


----------



## sarahjj

Wolla - thinking of you - must be any day now   Have you finished your decorating now?

Sam - glad you had better treatment this time at the hospital and the twins are doing well. Hope you are feeling well.  Yes - was told baby's estimated weight at the moment is around 7lb - right on track, so no problems with growth. Such a relief!

Marie - Ethan is gorgeous  

Lizi - will go and get jug & arnica too - you should be on commission   Hope Rosa is OK  

Hi to Sam mn, Caroline, Vic, Tracey, Debs, Tamsin, Viv & everyone else.

Any news from Kitty? - she must be due now too ?

Sarah
xx


----------



## alex28

wolla - i keep checking to see if you have posted any news - are you going to let that baby out


----------



## lucky2010

Wolla, I've even been chescking every day to see if you've popped yet!!! Good luck. Rach and Julie x


----------



## AnneD

Wolla - Good luck hun, hope you've got all your decorating done and baby doesn't keep you waiting too long      

Caroline - love your new piccie!

Marie - Ethan is so scrummy, sending a virtual hug and kiss his way   

Lizi - thanks for the arnica and jug tip of course at this stage I'm in total denial    

Sam - great to hear that the twins are still thriving.  Sounds like a very busy half term you've got.  Hope you finish work sooner rather than later so you can have a much deserved rest 

Sarah - great news about your growth scan, hope that blood pressure comes down too hun x

Sorry I haven't been posting recently - was in London two weeks running for meetings and I'm struggling to meet deadlines   Starting to feel very big and clumsy now and think I'm even starting to waddle too.  It's amazing how much I've grown in such a short space of time.  I'm not sleeping great as I keep waking up through the night (so does baby!) but I suppose it's nature's way of preparing me  

Love to you all,

Anne x


----------



## nats210

Hi Girls

I have just got back from Ceram with 2 embies onboard (first time) and i was wondering if many of you had a positive but didn't have any frosties. We had a ED & got 8 eggs, 7 fertilised but we didn't end up with any frosties so i am feeling a little nervous about my 2. i have been told i know the stats don't mean that the 2 are going to fail 7 i am trying to be positive but just looking for some reassurance if i may.
Congrat to you all
nats
x


----------



## viviennef

Hi Nats,

When I had IVF with Jamie we got 12 eggs and 6 fertilised but when we went for embryo transfer 2 of them hadn't progressed and the other 2 weren't strong enough to be frozen so we only had the 2 that were transferred into me. I was also very anxious as we had nothing to fall back on if it failed, but as you see we were successful, so hopefully you will be too. Best of luck.

Wolla, any sign of that baby yet? 

Hi to everyone else.

love Viv xxx


----------



## Ginger

Hi Nats

Good Luck on your 2WW. I know it's easier said than done, and it's a nerve racking time but try to think positively about this cycle - the embies on board could be your babies!!

I wish you the very best of luck and send loads of positive vibes to your precious cargo to hold on tight.

Ginger xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hiya girls,

This one is gonna be quick, as Ethan is cluster feeding right now too, and having one of 'those days' where he just wants cuddling (and who am I to refuse him?!   ) 

We've had a hectic few days ... on sunday afternoon, I fed him, burped him, and put him down.  About 30 mins later, I heard him coughing, so I went to look at him, and as I picked him up, he projectile vomited all over himself and the moses basket.  I panicked and started to cry, (so did he!)  and then clamed down and went to change him .. and I noticed he had stopped breathing.  Patting him hard on the back got him breathing again, but he kept on struggling for breath, so I rang DH to come home (I was panicking) and then dialled 999.  Ambulance was here very fast, and they used suction on him and gave him oxygen,  he just looked so small and poorly, and what really made me cry was that he was holding my hand       We got out of hospital this afternoon, he had to have oxygen his first night but has been fine since, and they don't really know what happened, although they suspect its reflux, he's going to have more tests later.    I've honestly never been so scared, I'm just so glad that he's alright, it just doesnt bare thinking about.  

Nats ~ Its so possible to get a BFP with no frosties ~ a friend of mine is pg with twins, and has no frosties   

Wolla ~ How are you doing?  I keep thinking of you every morning and wondering how you are!

Marie xx


----------



## struthie

Oh Marie 
Thats scary stuff,hope all is ok now xxx


----------



## sam mn

marie poor you and little ethan. sounds scary as hell hope is ok now.

wolla any news?

sam how are all your appt going this wk?

anne life sounds hectic.

what is this about arnica? i missed it.

sam mn
xxxxx


----------



## nats210

Thank you for your replies it has been reassuring to read posts here & on the abroad board.
All the best 
Nats


----------



## wolla

Marie - well done for reacting so quickly - Ethan's lucky to have such a fab mummy.  Must've been really scary for all of you.  Hope he's doing well now.

Anne - you'll get used to the lack of sleep   I think you're right though - nature's way of preparing us for when baby arrives.  Hope the workload settles down soon and you can have some well deserved rest.

Sarah - decorating is all done - phew!!  Carpets are being fitted on Thursday.  Note to anyone doing any home improvements etc - do not leave it all til the last minute, it'll only stress you out!!  Kitty was exactly a week behind me, so would be due this Fri - she hasn't posted for months, so hope all is ok.

Alex, Sam, Viv, Anne, Marie, Rach & Julie & Sarah - thanks for asking, but still no bubs  .  I have had quite a lot of bloody mucous (sorry if tmi) all day today though, so hopefully things are starting to happen - off to search the boards now to see how long after a bloody show the main event starts.

Love to everyone
Wolla
x


----------



## Jayne

Hi  

Marie - What a frightening time for you    So glad all is okay and you have your little man home safe and sound.  They do like to be little pickles and scare us from time to time!  

Wolla - Blimey!  Where did the time go? and what are you waiting for?    Fingers crossed things are underway for you (sounds promising  ), and you have your little one in your arms very soon   Good luck hun   

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - how frightening for you!
Wolla - fingers crossed! 
Nats - we only had one left and it wasn't up to freezing but we didn't need it!!

Rosa is teething, I have a new friend in calgel!
love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## nismat

Gosh, *Marie * I hope that you are all OK after Ethan's scare. It must have been absolutely terrifying.

*Nats * - I'm another one who got pregnant without any frosties in reserve - hope that your 2ww results in the same happy outcome 

*Wolla * - are you fed up yet of everyone asking where that baby is?  Hope that you don't have too long too wait (and congrats on getting the decorating done!).

*Vic * - are you joining us officially now? 

Karen finally got to feel Pip kick at the weekend - hooray! Of course, nothing since (the kicks seem to have got more frequent but not so many strong ones at the moment), but we're both thrilled that she felt him/her at last. She had been teasing me that I wasn't really pregnant at all - just full of wind!

Tx


----------



## AnneD

Marie - oh hun what a scary time for you, don't know how I would have reacted in the same position - you did a great job!  So glad Ethan is okay   

Wolla - ooh the signs sound promising, good luck hun    And well done you on getting the decorating done.  We have the best intentions on getting ours done in advance but I think we'll be exactly the same  

Vic - I felt baby's first definite movement at 19 weeks exactly and now I feel wriggler most of the time and the cheeky thing keeps me awake at night  but I love every minute.  Glad you're enjoying it    I had days when my bump looked a little smaller and different too but now it's just getting bigger and bigger  

Tamsin - aww fantastic that Karen felt Pip, it's so frustrating when they miss the movement.  Dh has still only felt little kicks at this stage but he is so impatient  

Lizi - blimey teething already, Rosa's growing up so fast  

Went to see the midwife for my 25 week check up this morning and thankfully everything is fine.  The cheeky monkey seems to like being in breech at the moment but hopefully it won't stay that way.  I've started to get a bit of heartburn but it's not too bad at the moment so I'll hold out before I hit the Gaviscon.  I never get sick of hearing baby's heartbeat but keep trying to remember the old wives tale about the sound of the heartbeat being different for a boy and a girl.  I remember something about a train and galloping horses but can't remember which way round it goes    Definitely sounded like a train to me though  

Love and hugs,

Anne x


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Thanks for all the lovely words about Ethan's 'ordeal' ~ I sat and worried about him last night before I went to bed, but thankfully the sensor monitor we have gave me HUGE reassurance! 

Anne ~ Ethan's heartbeat was always like a train ... so the old wives tale was true for me   His HB was always between 140~160bpm.   

Vic ~ Awww how fab that you have felt the baby move!  Its so amazing .. I never tired of it, and really miss it now     Ethan always had his hands near my right hip near the end, and always played with my hip while I sat at the PC, I feel lonely now!!

Tamsin ~ Fab news that Karen felt pip kick!!!  It won't be long before s/he is booting her in the back in bed!   

Lizi ~ Ahhh teething!  Has she got any teeth through yet, or is this her first?  Are you still breastfeeding?  I must admit, I've been worried about feeding Ethan when he has teeth, as my sister lacerated my mum's nipple when she was 7 months old    ~ I just hope he's not as hungry as she obviously was  

Wolla ~ It really sounds like things will kick off soon ... my sister had a show the day she went into labour, my other sister had her show about a week before, and I had mine while I was in labour ... so a few extremes for you!  

Jayne ~ How are your lovely boys doing?  

Marie xx


----------



## going it alone

HI all

Marie - How awful for you. Glad to hear that Ethan is fine now. Was it Morgan who had a similar thing? I know she was older though. I have the sensor monitors for the same reason. Just have to set them up now without them interfering with each other now!

Wolla - Looking close hun.

Lizi - Looking forward to this afternoon.

Tamsin - Great that Karen can feel Pip now. I find it amazing to se people's faces as they have a feel, easy when you have show offs.

I'm giving up with listening to anyone's advice. Despite not wanting to know "experts always seem to want to tell me what they think. My old midwife said both heart beats were girls a few weeks ago. 4D sonographer said he for one twin, last weeks sonographer said two boys because of activity level and and the consultant last week the heart beats sounded completely different but didn't know heart rate. It was the first time that hear beats sounded anything but a train to me, either my two or the numerous TV progs I've watched.

Vic - I felt some strange sensations from quite early on that my midwife said were too high to be movements. Other than that I couldn't feel anything other than the first real kicks that I got at about 22 weeks. So even if I were to fall pg again I don't think I'd feel them any sooner next time. My bump changed shape a lot, especailly in the first and second tri.

Sam - appts going well. Monday's was OK, labour and delivery tour yesterday was good, if a little rushed, dentist this morning fine, no probs, see you in six months. 

Love to everyone I've missed

Sam xx


----------



## wolla

Vic - wow, can't believe you're nearly half way already. My bump changed shape/size constantly - think it has a lot to do with how the baby is lying etc, and she's still got plenty of room to be moving around at the moment.

Anne - ooh yes, it's train for a boy. Mine definitely sounded like a train early on, but then later sounded more like...well a heart beating if I'm honest. Seriously - get DH to get all your decorating done NOW!!

Tamsin - bet Karen was over the moon when she felt her first kick.

Marie - glad Ethan is ok. "my other sister had her show about a week before" - nooooooooooo - I can't wait another day, let alone a week .

Jayne - good to hear from you. I have no idea where the time has gone - the last nine months have flown by.

Well, I thought my waters had broken last night. Woke up at 12.30am to damp knickers (tmi??) - phoned the labour ward and they told me to put on a maternity pad and ring them back in an hour. An hour later nothing more had happened, so they said to try and get some sleep and ring them again if anything else happened - which it hasn't!! So am feeling very fed up today - and am just lazing about in my pj's feeling sorry for myself (and thinking that I must've pee'd myself last night )

Wolla
x


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


vic - i think i was about 20 weeks when i definately felt the baby move, i think i did feel a few little flutters before then, it was just like having bubbles in your tummy, d.h even nicknamed him/her the aero baby.

marie - OMG how scary, we're getting one of those sensor monitors as a gift from my aunt (my mums twin) and uncle as our baby gift, i remember you saying that it helped your sister too.

anne - glad all went well with your 25wk appt.

sam - everyone seems to be an expert and think they know it all when it comes to babies, glad you are ignoring them.

wolla - am hoping that you go really soon and dont have to wait too long for your little angel to arrive.

tamsin - how wonderful that karen can feel the baby kicking.

lizi - thanks for the arnica and water tips will need to get some next time im in the chemist.


i was at the docs again today and she's signed me off for another couple of weeks, she was asking about what would happen if i didnt go back to work before my mat leave starts, i think i'll have torn all of my hair out by then with boredom, not allowed to do any housework or anything so not sure what im gonna do for the next 7 weeks if i dont go back to work, have already done lots of online shopping for xmas and made all of my xmas cards, ed likes having me at home but im actually looking forward to getting back to work    for a while.  

we've changed the room that we were using as the baby's room now, were using d/h's office (nearer to our bedroom) and that leaves us with the larger room as a guest room/office (cos he needs one for home working)


hope you all are well.


xdebsx


----------



## alex28

wolla - i met up wioth lots of folks from CRM the other day and they send their best to you and bubba, Bec, nelly etc.      im still checking on every day for your news!!!


----------



## wolla

Aww thanks Alex - that's lovely that you met up with them all.  Did Nelly have the twins with him?


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

My health visitor is coming to see me today to weigh Ethan, I'm sooo nervous about him putting on weight! (I vary between worrying he's not put anything on, to worrying he's put too much on   ) and then we're taking Ethan into Mark's work to show him off.  Mark's going back to work on sunday and I'm dreading it .. but Mum is coming up for the week on Sunday as well, so thats nice, plus, Mark just reminded me this morning that its my birthday on Monday (he asked me what I wanted, and I was like 'for what?'    ) so it'll be nice to have my mum here for that.  In all honesty, all I want is a 'Mummy' card from Ethan, thats more than enough   

Wolla ~ Hmmm I hope you are more like my sister Anna and me than my other sister (who had to wait a whole week! ~ but she was only 37 weeks at the time, if that makes you feel better!) ~ sounds like things will start moving soon, are you doing anything to bring labour on (pineapples, nipple tweaking, sex?!!) 

Debs ~ Love the photo of you and your bump ... I think you're having a little boy! 

Sam ~ Yes, my sister had a very simillar thing happen with her DD, luckily, Ethan didnt go blue like Morgan did (thank God) but in a way, its good, as I was able to tell the Dr's about Morgan, so they are alert to the family history right away. 

Marie xx


----------



## alex28

wolla said:


> Aww thanks Alex - that's lovely that you met up with them all. Did Nelly have the twins with him?


no we had a meeting with CRM as Bec, Nelly and myself are moderators and they took us for a nice lunch in Clifton!!! Have some news for you which i will pm!


----------



## sarahjj

Marie - what a horrible scare for you. Hope Ethan is doing OK now   Hope the health visitor's check up went OK.

Wolla - hope you are doing OK. Well done on finishing the decorating before baby's arrival! Looking forward to some news from you soon!!

Debs - hope you are feeling Ok. Take it easy and make the most of your time off  

Anne - glad your check up went well. Wow - 25 weeks already!! 

Hi to Vic, Sam, Tamsin, Alex, Lizi, Viv, Tracey & everyone else

We had our hospital tour this week - makes it all seem very real!!

love Sarah
x


----------



## wolla

Marie - Sex?? What's that?   No, haven't tried anything to bring on labour - maybe I'll buy a pineapple tomorrow if nothing's happened.  Lol at you forgetting your own birthday - bet you can't wait to show Ethan off to Mark's work mates.

Alex - 

Can't believe I'm still here!!  Started having contractions at 2am - they weren't very strong, but they were regular - every 20 mins.  At 6am DH phoned his boss to say he wouldn't be going in to work, and that was it - contractions stopped, and I haven't had one since.  Am hoping that this means it's not going to be too long now!!


----------



## viviennef

Oh Wolla, how exciting. I've been checking every day for news. I had a show with Jamie on the Thursday and had him on the Saturday so hopefully this is it starting for you. Doesn't seem that long ago that you were posting you had a BFP!

Marie, what a nightmare with Ethan. So glad he's ok. These monitors are great for reassurance.

Hi to everyone else.

love Viv xxx


----------



## going it alone

Wolla - Looking promising. Can't wait to hear your news. 

Sarah - I had my tour this week and I agree, it made it seem so much more real. With my triage visits included I've been to the labour and delivery suite four times now and haven't heard a scream so that was great!

Marie - I feel exactly the same about Christmas as you do about your birthday - being a mum will be more than enough. My dad made me cry last week as it's his 65th birthday on 15th December. When mum asked him what he wanted he just said grandchildren. - I'm crying again just typing it!

The plastering in the nursery is finished, window just going in!!!! Can't wait.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## LiziBee

I'm on a 'Wolla watch'    I'm convinced the little one will be coming today and NEED to know when it arrives 

I've just assembled Rosa's 'play station', it's sort of like a babywalker that stays still and has lots of toys around it (IYKWIM). Anyway despite lots of frantic effort during her two naps today I think it's going to be too big for at least another couple of months. She's so much smaller than my niece and nephew who had it before her, I never thought she wouldn't fit it yet!

Marie - so how big is Ethan now? My 'little girl' got weighed this week - she weighs a whole stone!! Pretty impressive when you think that's all breast milk.

sam - that's sooo sweet what your dad said.

Vic - it's great you can feel stuff more clearly now. It's such a weird/magical feeling.

love and hugs to all, fingers crossed for Wolla.
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Hiya, 


Wolla ~ oooooh won't be long now!!

Lizi ~ Ethan is now 5lb 5oz    ~ Rosa's weight is fab, it is mind blowing to think the weight they put on is because of our milk, isnt it?!

Talking of milk, I can hear mine is soon to be needed   so best dash,

Marie xx


----------



## sarahjj

Wolla - hope all is going well. Thinking of you and looking forward to hearing your news shortly       

love to everyone else

Sarah
x


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


lizi - wow cant beleive rosa is a stone already, she must be getting so big.

marie - gad ethan is doing really well.

sarah - how are you sweetie?, not too long for you now.

vic - its so wonderful to feel the kicks isnt it.

sam - hopew you are well.

anne - cant beleive you are already over 25 weeks.


just popped in to see if theres been any news on wolla, will keep popping back to see if theres any more news, 

big   to everyone,


xdebsx


----------



## sam mn

just poped over to see if there is any news from wolla, sounds like there might be soon. thinking of you wolla cant wait to here your news.

vic how fab to feel your little one kick.

sam your dads comment set me off . it sounds so lovely. (must admit anything is setting me off  at the mo, particularly dh as he is being so wonderful).

still not ready to be over here officially. waiting to hear when 12wk scan will be. when we have had that i will feel happy to join you lovely ladies (even tho that seems so scary as you all seem sooooo far along).

hope you are all having a good wked.

sam mn
xxxxxx


----------



## lucky2010

I'm on Wolla watch too!!!!! Thinking that no news might mean exciting news soon!!! Hope everyone is having a good weekend x

Rach


----------



## LiziBee

STILL 'Wolla watching' . 
Hope everyone is having a great w/e.
Lizi.x


----------



## going it alone

Wolla watching - the new hobby!


----------



## struthie

Yes me too - my bet is bubs has arrived


----------



## DiamondDiva

i think we're all on "wolla-watch" today, like they say "no news is good news"


----------



## sam mn

still waiting for news on wolla. i agree debs, no news is good news.

sam mn
xxxxxx


----------



## Jayne

I think baby Wolla must be here by now


----------



## Marielou

I was thinking last night that Wolla must be spending her first night with her baby    

Marie xx


----------



## sam mn

what a lovely thought marie.

sam
xxxx


----------



## alex28

just been away on hen weekend and thought i would come back to some "wolla news"............hope you r right marielou!!!


----------



## viviennef

Still no news on Wolla? She must have had the baby by now or she would be posting. How exciting!

Love Viv xxx


----------



## going it alone

I agree. She hasn't posted since the 26th. She MUST be a mum by now.


----------



## Ginger

Hello Girls

Still no Wolla news ??...... Baby Wolla must be here by now.

It's 06.15 and I'm wide awake, I guess I have a mixture of heartburn, excitement and anxiety. Our precious baby is being induced tomorrow, Tuesday, and I have to call the hospital later today to confirm our arrival for this evening!!

I simply can't believe tht 38 weeks has gone, already ... EEK! Come to think of it, 7 years of waiting has gone by, and here we are - with our dreams within our grasp - it's all a little overwhelming and I've had a very tearful weekend, not in a bad way, I'm just overcome with emotion. We built the cot and practised with the car seat and travel system on Sunday and going to bed with a cot in the room was so emotional for both of us.

Will try to get some more sleep and check in later for Wolla news ....

I hope you are all well and tucked up snugly in bed.

Ginger xxx


----------



## struthie

Happy Birthday Marie

Lots of love Ruth,DH and DS xxx


----------



## AnneD

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIE!! 

Ooh hope you're right Marie and Wolla is spending time with ickle Wolla 

Sam - what your dad said set me off too hun - how lovely 

Good luck Ginger, how exciting!!!   

Alex - hope you enjoyed your hen night 

Sam mn - The waiting for the 12 wk scan is the worst and slowest part hun but it starts to get easier after that and since I hit the 20 wk mark the weeks are flying.   

Love and hugs to you all,

Anne x


----------



## LiziBee

Good Luck Ginger! I wont say too much about induction, just that if I ever have it done again the epidural is going in first! No really, the rest of it was great. All the best.
Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

Happy Birthday Marie - hope you got your special card!
Lizi.x


----------



## sam mn

good luck ginger.

happy birthday marie. hope you have a fantastic day with ethan.

sam mn
xxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


marie -   hope you have a fab birthday  , it will be the most special yet, your 1st as a mummy.

ginger - very best of luck for tomorrow   


just a quickie just now, be back later.


xdebsx


----------



## going it alone

Marie - Hope you have a great birthday. How did opening that card feel?

Wolla -        

Ginger - Best of luck for tomorrow. Can't wait til it's my turn.

Love Sam xx


----------



## sarahjj

Marie - hope you have had a lovely birthday     Hugs to Ethan  

Wolla - can't wait to hear your news  

Ginger - all the best for tomorrow     

Hope everyone else is OK  

love Sarah
xx


----------



## Vixsy

Hi Ladies

Do you mind if I join you?  I have undergone a cycle of Donor Egg IVF and the outcome has been a BFP!  I am along way behind everyone else as I have my first scan on Thursday. 

Ginger, lots of luck! 


Vixsy xxxx


----------



## AnneD

Vixy - the more the merrier hun    Huge congratulations on your     and good luck for your scan on Thursday    

Good luck for today Ginger    

On tenterhooks for a Wolla update and hoping no news is good news


----------



## wolla

thomas was born on 29th oct. 9lbs emergency c  section. we,re going home today. more soon.
love 2 all
wolla and thomas
xx


----------



## sam mn

Congratulations
wolla and DH on the arrival of thomas. look forward to seeing some pics.             

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## lucky2010

Congratulations Wolla. Sorry you had to have an emergency section, hope it wasn't too traumatic. Hope you're enjoying Thomas, I too look forward to seeing pics. Congratulations again.

Rach x


----------



## Hippy

CONGRATULATIONS WOLLA         

welcome to   Thomas hope he will bring so much blessing.

Love and hugs

Hippy
xxxx


----------



## struthie

Big congrats to Wolla and dh,sorry you had a section but enjoy your boy xxx


----------



## viviennef

Congratulations Wolla, wow, 9lbs, he's a big boy! Can't wait to hear all about it and see some pics.

love Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Congratulations Wolla!!
Sorry to hear it was an emergency c/s, hope you are feeling OK. (Bet you only have to glance at him to feel fab!!)

I wonder how Ginger got on? 

Poor Rosa had to have 3 jabs for her vaccinations today, we both cried over it!
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Jayne

Dear Wolla & Dh

 Many congratulations on the safe arrival of your son, Thomas 

 Enjoy every precious second! 

Lots of love

Jayne 
x​


----------



## Marielou

Congratulations
on the safe 
arrival of
Thomas!
    
Congratulations to the new Mummy and Daddy!

Marie, Mark and Ethan xx ​


----------



## Tibbelt

Wolla & DH - Congratulations on the safe arrival of Thomas! Wishing you every happiness together in oyur new family!

Hope everyone else is keeping well
lots of love & xx's
Sarah
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alex28

[size=20pt] CONGRATULATIONS TO WOLLA AND DH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WELCOME TO LITTLE THOMAS

LOTS OF LOVE

ALEX

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## sarahjj

WOLLA - congratulations on the birth of Thomas            

lots of love

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## AnneD

HOORAY!

   CONGRATULATIONS WOLLA AND DH   

WELCOME TO THE WORLD BABY THOMAS  

Well done Wolla and DH and such a big baby too - totally delighted for you both xxxxxxxx


----------



## going it alone

Congratulations on the safe arrival of Thomas

Well done Wolla and DH

Can't wait to see the pics.

Love Sam xx​


----------



## DiamondDiva

WOLLA AND D/H,

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF THOMAS,

        ​


----------



## going it alone

Vic - glad the 20 week scan went well.

Thought it was my turn this morning - 1 and a half hours of pains, five minutes apart. Then they stopped. I rang the hospital and they said to ring them back if they started again. That was at half 9, they haven't started again, thank goodness.

Love and hugs

Sam xx


----------



## natalie34

Congratulations Wolla and DH on the birth of your baby son Thomas.    

Enjoy every moment!

Much love,



Nat xx


----------



## sweetcaroline

​Congratulations Wolla and DH on the safe arrival of Thomas - wonderful news!    

love to you all, Caroline xxx


----------



## Colly

Congratulations to Wolla and DH on the birth of Thomas 

                  love Collyx


----------



## LiziBee

Anyone spoted this ? 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67468.msg984234#msg984234
So pleased you can join us again, huge congrats!
Lizi.x


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone,


lizi - thanks for posting the link, cant beleive it, am so happy for her.


am seeing the maternity physio today about my back, i really want to go back to work next week so hopefully if all goes well, im not expecting miracles in only 1 session but will hopefully make things a bit easier for me, better go get ready,


big   to everyone.


xdebsx


----------



## viviennef

Lizi, thanks for posting the link. What fantastic news. 

Hi to everyone,

Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Thank you for the link, Lizi .... what wonderful, wonderful news!!!! Many many congratulaitons, Natalie and DH!  Come over and join us when you're ready! 

I'm very tired ... had a lot of stress yesterday, the HV said that there was a problem with dimples on Ethan's spine, and it may be spina bifida.  Of course, we were very upset, and he's been to see a Dr this morning .. thankfully, the dimple is a 'sacral' dimple, which can be a marker for SB, but his is closed and not deep enough, so we are now SO relieved!  

Also, he got weighed yesterday, the little porker is now 5lb 13oz!  

Vic ~ Glad your scan went well! 

Sam ~ Blimey, glad it wasnt your turn yet, hope those babies cook a little longer! 

Deb ~ Hope the physio helps you   

I have some arnica left if anyone wants it?  I would offer it to my sister, but I don't think she'd go for that kind of thing    Its still about half full, and is the 30c one. 

Marie xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone,


marie - am so happy that ethans dimple wasnt anything to worry too much about, hopefully you can now relax a bit you must have been so stressed and worried.

vic - love the new pic.

anne - hope you are well.

tamsin - hope you are well


well i got on really well at the physio, she said that the pain ive been having is just preg related and nothing to do with the sciatica ive had before, she's given me some excercises to do to help with the pain but theres not much else they can do,  it should go after the baby has arrived, i did meet another expectant mum in the waiting room who is due 3 days after me so that was nice, am hoping the doc says i can go back to work next week, am going into work on monday to discuss hopefuly going back on reduced hrs untill my leave starts in 6 weeks (my boss told me about this so hopefully) and its something they will do for me also if i decide to go back to work, im so lucky i work for a fab company and have a brilliant boss, they'll try to do whatever they can to help me back to work.  the physio said i have a very curvy spine and that could be causing me some problems too.


big   to everyone,


xdebsx


----------



## Myownangel

Hello! I'm joping this is where I should post. I am newly pregnant (5wks) with frosties (DE) and I am just going out of my mind with worry. I got very strong positive tests and had a few symptoms (tiredness and indigestion) which seem to have gone away. Of course I'm now worrying that the pg is fading. I haven't had any blood tests - so have no idea about numbers going up or down. I feel really isolated and don't know where to turn to. I can't even use the chat room now as I can't access it. (I'm really cross about that as it worked fine before the upgrade.) So now I'm just sat here on my own trying to cope with all this fear and dread. I just don't know what to do with myself.
Bernie x


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Bernie, congratulations on your BFP. Just wanted to let you know that I had very few symptoms and they completely disappeared at 8 weeks. I was so worried I went for a scan and as you can see everything was fine. Everyone can experience different things so try not to worry too much (easier said than done, I know!)

love Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Where did everyone go??
Lizi.x


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone,


lizi - its been very quiet on here recently, maybe people are busy with the weekend.


we ordered our cot yesterday, we got the m&p riverside one, havent ordered a matress yet cos not sure which one to get, any tips?  have been told its best to get a sprung matress with it being a cotbed so it will be more comfy and last a little bit longer than a foamy one.

dont know how it slipped my mind but i totally forgot about buying cot, moses basket and crib bedding, so will need to get these ordered, does anyone know if ive got an M&P mattress do i need to get their bedding too, cant seem to find any sheets for my cotbed that fit, they all seem a bit small, suppose it wont matter much if i get plain ones, but am finding it hard to get sheets for the crib.

just wanted to share a tip for heartburn that the m/w told me the other day but didnt want to mention it untill i'd tried it myself, she told me to eat a raw carrot when it got bad and it really works, was a bit sceptical to begin with but it took it away almost immediately, its fab, can stop gluging the peptac now.


big   to everyone,


xdebsx


----------



## Marielou

hello,
typing one handed as ethan is cluster feeding and i felt like making sure other people are still alive   so am relaxing in the pc chair, with ethan having another feed   
i've managed to add some photos to the gallery   can't wait to see some of baby thomas when wolla manages to grab a minute to herself  
it would have been ethan's due date today, i can't believe i would still have been pregnant   
i wonder if sarah has had her baby??

debs ... will pass your heartburn tip onto my sister, she's 37 weeks gone and suffering bad    congrats on getting the cot  

marie xx


----------



## sarahjj

Just a quick update from me:

Have been having irregular contractions since Thursday so have been in & out of hospital the last few days, but not showing signs of progressing very fast   Finding it pretty tough going - with no sleep for 4 days & finding it quite painful at times  . 

Hope that this little one won't keep me waiting too much longer & I will be able to update you with news soon though!!

Hope everyone else is OK

Sarah
xx


----------



## going it alone

Not long now then Sarah - How exciting. Last week we were on Wolla watch, this week it'll be Sarah watch. Best of luck and we'll all be thinking of you.

Marie - What a scare for you and Ethan's dimple. So glad to hear it was nothing to cause further concern.

Deb - I know that Argos do a wide range of matresses, sizes and types. I haven't ordered my furniture yet! But I'm getting mine from Ikea so it'll arrive the next day so I can't buy it until my carpet has been laid, which is two weeks tomorrow. The walls now have a base coat of paint. Now have to do the coloured layered, then skirting board can be put on. My physio has given me a back support, (tubi grip folded over three times!) and told me that there are more substantial supports available that should help relieve any pain caused by weight.

Lizi - thanks for the link.

Love to everyone else

Sam xx


----------



## MoodyCat

Hi ladies

Just a quick update from me.  On 4 October I woke up with severe tummy pains and was rushed to hospital.  For a week I was in the maternity ward throwing up violently.  Eventually they moved me to a surgical ward as it wasn't an obstetric problem.  They moved me on the Tues evening and as soon as I arrived I had a nasal-gastric tube put up my nose down to my stomach to drain the sick (sorry if tmi), was put on 2 drips (bad news for me as I am scared to death of canulas - the tubes they put in you) and had a cathata put in to drain my wee.  The next morning, the surgeon came to see me and said that the scan I'd had showed I had a blockage in my small intestine.  He said he'd spoken to Christies about doing an x-ray to check out exactly what the problem was and to see if it would rectify itself and that Christies were comfortable about me having an x-ray (apparently, there's a 1/1500 chance of future complications with the baby after x-rays).  After the x-ray, the news was bad and he said that if he didn't operate my intestine would burst and we'd definitely lose the baby.  If he operated, there was still a significant risk of losing the baby.  That was on the Wednesday morning.  Surgery planned for 8pm that night.  They gave me an epidural and I came round 3 hours later.  Baby survived and seems to be oblivious to the events, I however have a lovely 9 inch scar straight down my middle.  If anyone would like to see the photo, just let me know and I'll email it to you - but don't look if you're squeamish!  And yes, those are staples!

Off work until mid December and am hobbling about in quite a bit of pain at the moment.  Still getting used to eating as I didn't eat for about 2 1/2 weeks (was on a glucose drip). Stitches are out but the scar is still sore - it's aggravated by baby getting bigger. Roll on February!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

love
Jill
x

PS - apologies if you've read this on another board - seem to be on 3 at the moment!


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Jill, that sounds so scary. So glad you and the baby are alright. 

Marie, that latest picture of Ethan is just gorgeous. So glad that everything was ok about the dimples. How is the sleep deprivation going?

Sarah, sounds like you'll have your little baby very soon. Hope he/she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer.

Deb, we got a mattress from Mothercare which is called Coolmax which is supposed to help prevent babies overheating. It is a foam one but they do spring mattresses as well. They last really well and seem to be very good quality. Jamie still has his and he's 2 1/2. We're thinking of getting him a bed soon but keep putting it off incase he suddenly decides to get up and play with his toys in the middle of the night. At least at the moment he is contained in the cot!

Haven't had much chance to catch up recently. Life is very hectic with two boys. I still manage to read the thread every day but just don't have time to post. Daniel is doing great and is really developing a little personality. He's sleeping a lot better now, thankfully. Bet I've jinxed it now and he'll be keeping me awake all night!

love to everyone else, Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Jill - OMG, don't know what to say really. Thank goodness you and the baby are OK now. (and to think I thought SPD was bad  )
Sarah - hope everything happens in a quick and painfree way (well as pain free as possible anyway)

re mattresses, try www.cot-mattress.co.uk, the rates were very reasonable and it was delivered quickly. (And yes go for the thickest, best sprung one you can afford)

love to all
Lizi.x

This post contains an unconfirmed weblink to an external site. Please note that fertility friends have no control over it's content and cannot be held responsible for Lizi's shopping habits.


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone,


sarah - OMG, hope it all goes well and is as painfree as possible.

lizi - thanks for the link, will have a look, the M&P one we are looking at is £110 i think, i dont think its that expensive for a mattress but havent seen many either.

jill - glad you are both ok now.


big   to everyone,


xdebsx


----------



## sam mn

sarah hope we hear of your litlle arrival soon.

jill glad you and your baby are ok. hope your recovery from the op goes smoothly.

marie glad little ethan is ok.

deb hope you can back to work and your back is not causing to much trouble.

bernie congrats on your bfp. sorry you are feeling so anxious. why not go over to the waiting for 1st scan thread or 1st tri thread. there are many over there with the same anxieties. good luck and hope all goes well.

i have got my 12wk scan on thurs. im so nervous. worried that something will have gone wrong. keep trying to reasure myself as i have had no pain or bleeding. just still dont seem to have any PG symtoms apart from tiredness,

hi to everyone else. wolla look forwar to seeing some pics of thomas.

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## going it alone

Sam  - best of luck for Thursday. I had no pg symptoms either at that point so try not to stress out too much.

Jill - don't know if I've responded on other boards, or if I'm just going a little  . Both are equally possible! Glad to hear that you and bubs are on the way to recovery and that bubs is none the wiser. It amazes me how resilient they can be.

Sarah - How is it going?

Quick update from me. Have grotty cold and went to midwife yesterday. Am awaiting urine test result but may have pre eclampsia. BP borderline, have had swollen ankle for months but now have water retenetion on my belly and have protein in my urine for the first time. So fingers crossed it's a false alarm. Luckily I;m off work now so have literally put my feet up today and am feeling better.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone,


sam mn - best of luck for thursday.

sam - keep those feet up and relax.

marie - cant beleive your edd was only the other day

sarah - am hoping that no news is good news and that you have your little one in your arms.


i was at the docs yesterday and i can go back to work next week, so am looking forward to that, have also changed my hrs again to do 2.5 days per week (22 hrs) untill my mat leave starts.  am so dissapointed at the lack of xmasy maternity clothes available just now, have been to most online stores and havent seen a thing, will need to venture into town next week i think.

hope you all are well,


xdebsx


----------



## Ginger

CONGRATULATIONS Wolla …….

I’ve been offline for a while because since Monday when I went into hospital for an induction a lot has happened. The first 2 attempts at induction with the Prostin gel failed, so I was trapped in the Ante-Natal ward and couldn’t go home. Eventually my waters broke on THURSDAY at 04.15 am!!!  when I was 2 cm but by 6pm was still at 2cm so got a Sintocin injection to kick start things and labour really got started. 

By 10.00 I was still only 3 cm dilated so we made the decision to go ahead with a C Sections after both my and the baby's heart rate started going up.

The epidural was topped up and we went off to surgery and James was born at 11.37 on Thursday 2nd November, weighing in at 7lb 1oz and is healthy and well. I had a bit of a funny turn after, and hyperventilated and they couldn’t control my heart rate so I spent a day in the high dependency unit for observation, but all is now well and we got home on Sunday. It was lovely leaving the hospital as there were fireworks going off all over the sky and it felt like our own special celebration.

Jill - I can't believe what you've been through!! What an awful ordeal, I do hope you are feeling better and that baby was unaware of what went all. I'm thinking of you and hope all continues to mend nicely for you.

Love to you all and I will get back to personals soon when I get used to my new life.

Ginger and James xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Congratulations Ginger!  ​   Welcome to the world James!   ​Love and hugs from
Lizi, Ed and Rosa xxx


----------



## struthie

Big congrats to Ginger and DH on the birth of James xxx


----------



## Marielou

Congratulations
on the safe 
arrival of
James!
    
Congratulations to the new Mummy and Daddy!

Marie, Mark and Ethan xx ​


----------



## viviennef

Congratulations Ginger on the birth of James. Glad you're both ok.

love Viv xxx


----------



## MoodyCat

Well done (finally by the sounds of it!!) to Ginger and congratulations.  Welcome to the world little James!
love
Jill/MoodyCat
xxxxxxxxxxxxx

      

PS thanks to everyone for their messages to me - really appreciate them! Jx


----------



## struthie

Jill - that looks ouchy,hope you are ok xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS GINGER AND D.H,

WELCOME TO THE WORLD JAMES

        ​
XDEBSX


----------



## sam mn

congrats ginger and dh. and welcome james to the world

                 

sam
xxx


----------



## AnneD

CONGRATULATIONS GINGER!

        

WELCOME TO THE WORLD JAMES!!! 

Marie - phew glad Ethan is okay - what a scare! 

Sarah - ooh hope no news is good news and you and baby are doing well  

Jill - Ouch!  What a time you've had. So glad you and baby are okay 

Sam mn - good luck for today hun - I didn't have much in the way of symptoms either 

Sam - thank goodness you can finally put your feet up - hopefully that will make the world of difference. Really hope your test results are okay hun 

Deb - I haven't seen much in the way of Christmassy clothes either but haven't had a proper shop for a while. Hope you have a good splurge  

Lizi - thanks for the mattress link. We've got a crib but I'm now looking at big cots and mattresses and it's making my mind boggle. There's such a lot of choice and a big variation of prices. Good fun looking though 

Viv - love your piccies hun. Your boys are getting so big 

Sorry I haven't been around much recently. I've been snatching glances at the board but never had time to post. My mum has been waiting for a neck operation for a couple of years and she finally had the op last week after a couple of days warning  She had a three hour op and was discharged less than 24 hours later having been told she would be in hospital for 6 days  She's not been too good and we had a scare the other day when she fainted and was very ill so we've all been keeping a close eye on her but luckily she's a little brighter now. On top of that all my work notes have come in at once meaning I have all my deadlines together after twiddling my fingers for a while grrrr and I'm also in the process of selling my car (known to some of you as Beauty  ) and buying a family car yipeeee. No more topless days for me   I'm stressing about the house more than usual too and just feel like I want everything just right  Bit daft considering I've left it so long the way it is but must be by nesting instinct kicking in.

Going to the garage tonight to negotiate a rate for my car and then off for our tour of the maternity unit too so that should be interesting. DH's birthday tomorrow too so it's all go at the moment.

Love and hugs to you all,

Anne xxx


----------



## sam mn

anne hope your mum is doing ok now. happy bday to your dh for tommorrow. seems to be lots of scorpios around, i had my bday at wked. hope your tour goes well tonight.
im also gonna think about getting a new car, gonna have to get a big estate car to fit dog in as well! happy hunting for your car, any idea what your gonna get.

had my 12wk scan today and all was fine. so i feel like i can finally offically be over here, my edd is 25th may. little bertie bean did a flip over as soon as probe was on my tummy. so we knew straight away that all was ok. feel so much happier and for the first time excited. me and dh both had a little tear when we saw our little bean again. even tho dh is not in best of moods at mo as he is trying to give up smoking. just got to remember that and be tolerant for a few wks.  

hope you have got your feet up sam. and the test results are all ok.

hi to all,

sam mn
xxxxx


----------



## struthie

Sam - great pic,glad the scan went well.
My ds birthday is 25th May!


----------



## AnneD

Sam mn - Belated   hun.  Fantastic news about your scan and great piccie too.  You just can't beat those scans - they make it all the more real don't they?    I'm buying a Nissan Note - don't like driving big cars or rather they don't like me    I caught my father-in-law's car on our gate post once and have never got over it    The Nissan Note is just big enough with a flexible boot and nice and comfy too.  I look like an old granny trying to climb out of my peugeot 206cc at the moment so I can't wait.  Had loads of problems with it too so I'm not too sad saying good bye to it.  My father-in-law has a renault scenic which is a fab car with more room so it might be worth checking them out.  It has lots of gadgets and gizmos too.

Good on your DH for trying to stop smoking.  Been trying to get my mam to stop for years but hopefully once she's recovered from her op that will be the next step.  Keep saying that she should stop smoking for her new little grandchild and playing that card so fingers crossed


----------



## sam mn

dh has actually been trying to give up for nearly 3yrs. we both gave up together when we started TTC. i stuck to it he failed miserable and numerous times aswell. were on about on attempt no 10! and yes he only lasted till lunch time yestrday! dont know if he is gonna try again. i find im less tolerant being an ex smoker. i gave up so why cant you kinda of attitude.the only good thing is since i gave up all those many moons ago he doesnt smoke around me and certainly doesnt smoke in the house. so hoping he acheives his goal before the baby arrives. have suggested he go to the GP for help but he is not keen. any adivice ladies?

anne ive looked at the note and there a bit small for us nice car tho (big dog takes up to much room). went to a renult garge the other wk and some young boy (looked about 12) has been trying to sell me a scenic ever since. at least 5 text and calls in a week. bless he is keen. dont want to rush into anything tho. Vic love the idea of a 4x4 but just not practical for me as use car for work as well so needs to be ecconmical and easy to park. so bascially i need a small car with a bit of go (what im used to) but is huge on the insides!!! i think my task is immpossible. ant other ideas ladies?

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone,


sam - what a fab pic.

vic - hope you find a new car soon

anne - hope you get your new car soon, it must be so uncomfortable climbing in and out of beauty, hope your mum feels better soon.


wonder how sarah is, she must have had her baby by now, just waiting for the good news, am excited about going back to work this week and double excited about starting my antenatal classes on thursday, i cant wait, work have agreed to let me work for 10 mins and then take a 5 min break throughout the day so its like im only working 2/3'rds of the time and they have reduced my hrs too so am really happy about that, will only have 4.5 weeks left til my mat leave starts anyway. also have 2 nites out planned though work, one for my immediate colleagues and the "big" company one, the company one is the day after i finish so my friends have said its my leaving nite too and everything is free, they pay for it all, although the stongest thing i'll be drinking is coffee.


big   to everyone.


xdebsx


----------



## wolla

Hello everyone!!

Thanks for all your lovely messages last week - this is the first chance I've had to get online - although I have been reading all your news from my mobile in the early hours while feeding Thomas. Here's the piccie I'm sure you've all been waiting for:










(And you can't tell me that that's wind and not a smile ) Can't believe he's almost 2 weeks old already.

We were finally admitted to the hospital on Saturday 28th Oct - after been sent home the previous 2 nights as I was only 1.5 cm dilated. I was in labour for 16 hours - progressing very, very slowly - they eventually put me on a drip to try and make the contractions stronger (ha - like they weren't strong enough ), but that didn't work and I couldn't seem to get past 7cm. To cut a long story short (and I'll try and get time to post my birth story at some point) - they then discovered he was facing the wrong way (his back to my back) and they were worried about his heart rate as it was dropping too low through my contractions, so they decided we needed a section.

They tried topping up the epidural, but it wasn't numbing anything (I'd been trying to tell them that for the past couple of hours anyway), so they ripped that out, wheeled me down to theatre and gave me a spinal block. Things are a bit fuzzy after that, but I do remember feeling very emotional when they brought my little boy to show us, and handed him to DH for his first cuddle.

DH was an absolute star the whole time - considering he didn't really even want to be there at all cos he's very squimish, he was there throughout - and when he said he was coming into theatre to be with me for the section I couldn't quite believe it. He's taken to fatherhood like a duck to water, and is completely besotted with Thomas. 
So girls - if any of you have DH's who aren't really that interested in your pregnancy, and seem to be quite distant (as mine was) - don't worry, cos once they've got their baby in their arms it's a different story.

So, now we're just learning to cope with the sleepness nights - DH went back to work on Weds, so I've been flying solo for the last few days, and doing all the night feeds (of which there are many!!). Thomas is being bottle fed now, after a week of tears and tantrums everytime I tried to breast feed him (and the tears weren't just Thomas's ) - he just refused to feed from me at all, and I was having to express and then feed him with a syringe, all of which was taking the best part of 2 hours, by which time he wanted feeding again. So I finally gave in and put him on a bottle, and he's a much calmer baby now (and I'm a much calmer mummy).

Phew - that's turned into a bit of an essay, sorry about that.

Anne - hope your mum's recovering well.

Ginger - Huge congratulations on the birth of James

Sarah - eagerly awaiting your news

Uh oh - someone's waking up. Time to go. Will catch up soon

Love to everyone
Wolla
x


----------



## sam mn

wolla thomas is gorgeous. i love you story (even if thinking about the birth scared the hell out of me ). it brought a tear to my eye reading how well your dh has taken to being a daddy.

deb your work seem to be really good. good luck for going back, hope your back is ok. ive got meeting with managers on monday to discuss going back. (ive been off for awhile due to combination of stress at work and stress of treatment couldnt cope with both). do want to go back but am v scared it will be just a stressful.

sarah looking forward to hearing form you soon with your good news.

hope evryone is having a good wked.

sam
xxxxx


----------



## AnneD

Ginger - aww gorgeous photo, James is a real cutie.

Wolla - loved reading your story and great to hear how DH is handling everything too - we can't help but worry how they'll be so it's lovely to hear how besotted he is.  Thomas is sooo cute - it looks as if he's peeking out at us to check us all out    My friend had the same problem breastfeeding and both mum and baby were much happier once they tried bottle.  I must admit breastfeeding does worry me - I want to do it but will try not to be too hard on myself if i can't manage it.  

My mam is getting better each day thank goodness but it's getting harder to get her to relax and dad caught her trying to bake this morning    The maternity unit tour was brief to say the least.  The unit is tiny which I already knew so all we did was peek into the one birthing room and a couple of other rooms and I was very disappointed not to try gas and air (DH did ask them jokingly   ) and not to discover much else either.  We have 3 parentcraft meetings from 6th December onwards so hopefully they'll be a bit  more informative.  Still haven't signed the dotted line for my new car, despite the dealer ringing me every day     Typical girl - I'm undecided on the colour but as I've already reeled through all the other specifications I'm after I feel I've already proved my car knowledge to the dealer - he paled when i started quoting book prices for my existing car and target price for my new Note ha ha.  After managing to waste lots of time faffing around this week I've still got lots of work to do but somehow Christmas shopping online seemed a lot more important today oops!

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend and all you new and existing mums are enjoying cuddles with your babies xxxxxxx


----------



## Jayne

Awww Wolla he's scrummy   Loved reading your story, and glad you've both found a feeding routine that suits.  Happy mummy and baby is what counts, not how you get there    

Seems like only yesterday you announced your BFP and here he is   Time flies! 

Love to you both. 

Jayne x


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Wolla, Thomas is just gorgeous. Hope you manage to get some sleep soon. The first 6 weeks are the worst but it does get better!

Hi to everyone, Viv xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone,


wolla - he is just gorgeous, my m/w told me that she did the same re breast feeding she thought it was so hard and neither she nor her baby were happy so she switched to bottle feeding.

anne - i have 2 friends who have both given birth this year and neither of them had any milk to b/f when they had their babies, and it still hasn't come in for both, i had no idea that this could happen.

marie - bet ethan is getting very big now.

viv - hope you and the boys are well.

sam mn- my employers are very good, they even give paid time off for IVF and not once did i have to use a holiday when i was being basted, i always got a few days off with no problem and when my mum was ill they couldnt do enough to help me.

sam - have you got your test results back yet?


big   to everyone,


xdebsx


----------



## LiziBee

Debs - wow! fantastic employers.
Wolla - he's gorgeous. 
Sorry I've been a bit quiet, Rosa has a nasty cold so I've been very much occupied with looking after her (& catching up on sleep where I can).

L&H to all
Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

Sam (going it alone) news here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73835.0


----------



## Hippy

Wolla - what a gorgeous picture of James  . I was very moved to read how your DH is besotted with him   that is fab.

It is so incredible to pop on this thread once in a blue moon and suddenly see actual pictures of your success stories, especially after having shared that initial journey and heartache with so many of you for you to get to this point. Hopefully more of the DIUI ladies on the other thread will get to join you all soon  

Big hugs to all of you and your very gorgeous little bundles  *. 

Love
Your old pal Hippy
xxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahjj

Hi everyone

I am very pleased to be able to announce that baby Charlotte was born on Tuesday 7th November at 10.32 pm weighing 7lb 10oz. she is absolutely beautiful and doing really well.

Wolla - congratulations to you! my story is very close to yours except that I narrowly managed to avoid the emergency c-section.

Contractions started on the Thursday evening. I went into hospital on the Saturday morning, but still only 1 cm dilated so sent home. Back again Sunday morning but only 2cm so home again. Back again on Tuesday morning (after 5 very uncomforatble days with no sleep). The contractions were incredibly painful as the baby was wedged against my back. I started on gas and air but then had an epidural. The epidural was topped up a couple of times as I still could feel pain. Three times the baby's heart dropped to critical which was incredible scary, and I was made ready for theatre but just manged to avoid this, eventually with a forceps delivery, after 15 hours. Charlotte seems none the worse for her ordeal. I'm a bit sore with plenty of stitches, but am such a proud mummy it is all totally worth it. Charlotte is just so precious!
We are all back home now and so happy to have her here with us. 

Ginger - congratulations on the birth of James.

love to everyone

Sarah
xx


----------



## struthie

Big congrats Sarah and DH on the birth of Charlotte xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO SARAH AND YOUR D/H ON THE ARRIVAL OF CHARLOTTE

        



XDEBSX


----------



## struthie

Time for a new home!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73895.0


----------

